# Incontrarlo o no?



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

Che fare.....adesso che ho ascoltato + pareri, tra meno di un mese....che fare?

Incontrarlo una volta e per tutte...o rinunciare per l'ennesima volta per evitare di far soffrire chi ci sta vicino?.....Aiutatemi.....Se decido di non incontrarlo...stavolta credo finirà per sempre.........Come avete potuto ben capire.......il mio cuore desidera incontrarlo......Adesso chiedo a voi cari amici.....che fare?

INCONTRARLO O NO? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Saluti


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

Qualcuno....mi faccia ragionare...un pò......Credetemi......non posso sfogarmi con nessuno.....Nessuno e dico nessuno se non io e lui sappiamo di noi........Che fare............La tentazione...credetemi....è fortissima......molto forte....al di là delle conseguenze.......Incontrarlo potrebbe darmi delle reali risposte.....farmi capire......tante cose.....vivere semplicemente un avventura......di poche ore......Oppure....incontrarlo....significa......distruggere il mio matrimonio....???????Sinceramente...mi sento confusa.......molto confusa........E' bene che debba vivere...questo futuro incontro come una semplice scappatella sessuale......E soprattutto che rappresenta per lui questo incontro? Solo puro sesso, emozioni, amore......Bhò.......non ci sto a capire + nulla......Mille dubbi...mille ansie.....mille paure......Se rinuncio ad incontrarlo tra noi....sarà finita...e dopo 3 anni.....finita per sempre........non sentirò + la sua voce, non vedrò + il suo sorriso.......Non so se ce la farò........

Okki


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Qualcuno....mi faccia ragionare...un pò......Credetemi......non posso sfogarmi con nessuno.....Nessuno e dico nessuno se non io e lui sappiamo di noi........Che fare............La tentazione...credetemi....è fortissima......molto forte....al di là delle conseguenze.......Incontrarlo potrebbe darmi delle reali risposte.....farmi capire......tante cose.....vivere semplicemente un avventura......di poche ore......Oppure....incontrarlo....significa......distruggere il mio matrimonio....???????Sinceramente...mi sento confusa.......molto confusa........E' bene che debba vivere...questo futuro incontro come una semplice scappatella sessuale......E soprattutto che rappresenta per lui questo incontro? Solo puro sesso, emozioni, amore......Bhò.......non ci sto a capire + nulla......Mille dubbi...mille ansie.....mille paure......Se rinuncio ad incontrarlo tra noi....sarà finita...e dopo 3 anni.....finita per sempre........non sentirò + la sua voce, non vedrò + il suo sorriso.......Non so se ce la farò........
> 
> Okki


Lo devi incontrare così ti passano, in 30 secondi, tutte le fantasie. Sei attratta da lui perchè non lo conosci. Sient a me ... incontralo e tornerai da tuo marito! Già uno che dopo 3 anni non si decide a partire secondo me fa ridere ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lo devi incontrare così ti passano, in 30 secondi, tutte le fantasie. Sei attratta da lui perchè non lo conosci. Sient a me ... incontralo e tornerai da tuo marito! Già uno che dopo 3 anni non si decide a partire secondo me fa ridere ...


Allora vado........Forse hai ragione te!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Allora vado........Forse hai ragione te!!!!


 
Non è che sto qui a dire stupidate. Certo che ho ragione! Ho sempre ragione io


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non è che sto qui a dire stupidate. Certo che ho ragione! Ho sempre ragione io


Non ho mica detto che dici stupidate.......!!!!Anzi mi fai morire da ridere!


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *Non è che sto qui a dire stupidate*. Certo che ho ragione! Ho sempre ragione io


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


>


----------



## Old matilde (9 Aprile 2008)

Piecere di conoscervi, sono nuova e intervengo così... mi presenterò per benino in altro post







il matrimonio è un'impegno serio, e non solo un bel vestito da Barbie Reginetta!
La maturità è anche rinunciare ad un sogno in coerenza con la promessa fatta, oppure potresti dire a tuo marito che hai bisogno di uno stacco e ti vivi questa avventura! te la senti di perdere tutto e cambiare?
Poi ti troverai in un uragano, se è questo che vuoi... ti ci troverai comunque ma almeno sei onesta con te stessa e con tuo marito e i suoi sentimenti.
Rinunciare è difficile, ma dovresti prenderti la responsabilità delle tue scelte.

Una sana verità:
purtroppo per noi (nel senso che a volte invidio questa libertà) molti uomini riescono ad avere avventure-gioco senza coinvolgimenti al di là del momento vissuto, senza scalfire la propria vita sentimentale.. se tu ci riuscirai.. ma da cio che scrivi non sembra. 
La mente femminile fa più difficoltà: Cadiamo facilmente nel mondo delle fate a costo di travolgere come una valanga chiunque per un'ideale che non esiste.

Sono stata cinica, ma a volte due schiaffi servono....


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Che fare.....adesso che ho ascoltato + pareri, tra meno di un mese....che fare?
> 
> Incontrarlo una volta e per tutte...o rinunciare per l'ennesima volta per evitare di far soffrire chi ci sta vicino?.....Aiutatemi.....Se decido di non incontrarlo...stavolta credo finirà per sempre.........Come avete potuto ben capire.......il mio cuore desidera incontrarlo......Adesso chiedo a voi cari amici.....che fare?
> 
> ...


che ti devo consigliare??? cosa vorresti sentirti dire che finchè non lo incontri non scarichi questo macigno che hai dentro? fallo ? ma hai pensato al dopo se ti invece tutta questa infatuazione diviene qualcosa di piu' forte? io ci ho pensato un mese, ci ho parlato un mese, l'avevo conosciuto per lavoro, ho voluto il contatto fisico, il primo bacio, ero convinta che non mi sarebbe piaciuto, ero convinta che sarebbe durata come un soffio, dicevo una botta di vita, magari non ci vado neanche a letto.........
eh invece, quel bacio fu galeotto......., forse volevo che quel bacio fosse come è stato, che dirti è passato un anno. lo amo o non lo amo non lo so', ho passato di tutto pianto, disperazione, sofferenza, gioia, felicità, sesso strepitoso..... ma ricordati è una doppia medaglia tanto prendi di bene tanto prendi di male. soffro per mio marito, non lo amo piu' e lui invece mi ama, soffro perchè l'altro ha lei, e non la lascerà mai anche se credo non la ama piu', ma non rinnego un solo attimo della mia vita perchè ho vissuto.
quindi sappi che tu devi essere consapevole della strada che intraprenderai, perchè prenderà tante energie del tuo corpo e della tua mente.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> Piecere di conoscervi, sono nuova e intervengo così... mi presenterò per benino in altro post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie del tuo intervento.......due schiaffi mi servono eccome....Però hai puntualizzato bene sugli uomini.....Infatti la mia garnde paura....e che lui sta vivendo questa storia senza scalfire la sua vita sentimentale......Forse è solo un gioco.....ma se cosi fosse credimi......Lascerei perdere tutto......Anche se la voglia di lui è tanta!!!!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> che ti devo consigliare??? cosa vorresti sentirti dire che finchè non lo incontri non scarichi questo macigno che hai dentro? fallo ? ma hai pensato al dopo se ti invece tutta questa infatuazione diviene qualcosa di piu' forte? io ci ho pensato un mese, ci ho parlato un mese, l'avevo conosciuto per lavoro, ho voluto il contatto fisico, il primo bacio, ero convinta che non mi sarebbe piaciuto, ero convinta che sarebbe durata come un soffio, dicevo una botta di vita, magari non ci vado neanche a letto.........
> eh invece, quel bacio fu galeotto......., forse volevo che quel bacio fosse come è stato, che dirti è passato un anno. lo amo o non lo amo non lo so', ho passato di tutto pianto, disperazione, sofferenza, gioia, felicità, sesso strepitoso..... ma ricordati è una doppia medaglia tanto prendi di bene tanto prendi di male. soffro per mio marito, non lo amo piu' e lui invece mi ama, soffro perchè l'altro ha lei, e non la lascerà mai anche se credo non la ama piu', ma non rinnego un solo attimo della mia vita perchè ho vissuto.
> quindi sappi che tu devi essere consapevole della strada che intraprenderai, perchè prenderà tante energie del tuo corpo e della tua mente.


Ecco......anche il solo pensiero....che l'altra ha lui................mi rende nervossima........E come dici tu...se lo incontrassi.......magari peggioro la situazione......


----------



## Old matilde (9 Aprile 2008)

ancora schiaffi:

Come fai a chiarlo AMORE questo gioco!
L'AMORE non è solo belle parole, è concretezza, è vita vissuta, è dare dal profondo NON E' GIOCARE ALLA PASSIONE DA LONTANO!

Consiglio:
CERCA NEL TUO UOMO QUELLO CHE AVEVATE DI BELLO e quello che ti manca e che l'altro ti dà, SE NON SARA CON LUI... CI SARA QUALCUN'ALTRO, MA REALE!!!
NON TI FAR CHIACCHIERARE DI AMORE IMPOSSIBILE E DI OSTACOLI, L'UOMO VIRTUALE NON E IN GRADO DI DARE NIENTE NELLA REALTA VISSUTA, PER QUESTO VIVE NELL'OMBRA E QUELLA ALIMENTA. ANCHE SE VI INCONTRATE NON TU NON RISOLVI NIENTE, LUI EVADE E GIOCA, E' QUESTO QUELLO CHE CERCA e che ha da offrire!

Penserai che per te è diverso, che quello che ti scrive è vero... e lo è di sicuro... ma solo se sarà vissuto così superficiale... ne vale la pena? A volte si per togliere il grigio giornaliero, ma è più intelligente colorarsi la vita con chi è davvero pronto a farlo, niente ombre... fanno male.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> che ti devo consigliare??? cosa vorresti sentirti dire che finchè non lo incontri non scarichi questo macigno che hai dentro? fallo ? ma hai pensato al dopo se ti invece tutta questa infatuazione diviene qualcosa di piu' forte? io ci ho pensato un mese, ci ho parlato un mese, l'avevo conosciuto per lavoro, ho voluto il contatto fisico, il primo bacio, ero convinta che non mi sarebbe piaciuto, ero convinta che sarebbe durata come un soffio, dicevo una botta di vita, magari non ci vado neanche a letto.........
> eh invece, quel bacio fu galeotto......., forse volevo che quel bacio fosse come è stato, che dirti è passato un anno. lo amo o non lo amo non lo so', ho passato di tutto pianto, disperazione, sofferenza, gioia, felicità, sesso strepitoso..... ma ricordati è una doppia medaglia tanto prendi di bene tanto prendi di male. soffro per mio marito, non lo amo piu' e lui invece mi ama, soffro perchè l'altro ha lei, e non la lascerà mai anche se credo non la ama piu', ma non rinnego un solo attimo della mia vita perchè ho vissuto.
> quindi sappi che tu devi essere consapevole della strada che intraprenderai, perchè prenderà tante energie del tuo corpo e della tua mente.


Però come dici te....non rinnego un solo attimo della mia vita perchè ho vissuto.....E' questa la cosa...che mi spinge ad incontrarlo.....Non rinnegarmi nulla.......Vivermi il momento......Vivermi lui anche per un solo istante.......anche per una sola volta.....vederlo solo per una volta........Non voglio aver nessun rimpianto.......


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ancora schiaffi:
> 
> Come fai a chiarlo AMORE questo gioco!
> L'AMORE non è solo belle parole, è concretezza, è vita vissuta, è dare dal profondo NON E' GIOCARE ALLA PASSIONE DA LONTANO!
> ...


L'ombra....è una cosa bruttissima.....lo so.....ma ne io ne lui vogliamo uscire allo scoperto!


----------



## ranatan (9 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Grazie del tuo intervento.......due schiaffi mi servono eccome....Però hai puntualizzato bene sugli uomini.....Infatti la mia garnde paura....e che lui sta vivendo questa storia senza scalfire la sua vita sentimentale......Forse è solo un gioco.....ma se cosi fosse credimi......Lascerei perdere tutto......Anche se la voglia di lui è tanta!!!!


Ciao.
Ascolta...ma pechè non provi a metterti nei panni di tuo marito?
Prova a ribaltare la situazione.
Prova a pensare che sia lui che da 3 anni a questa parte ha un'infatuazione per una tizia conosciuta sul web, che sogna di lei la notte, gli va il cuore a mille quando la sente per telefono e scalpita per avere un incontro bollente con lei.
Cosa penseresti? Ne saresti lieta e soddisfatta? Crederesti ancora che ti ama o metteresti in dubbio tutto? 
Ecco...pensa che magari prima o poi le cose precipiterebbero e lui (tuo marito) magari verrà a sapere tutto (o sospetterà).
Stai correndo dei rischi enormi, davvero.
Ho tradito anche io una volta e ti assicuro che se potessi tornare indietro mai e poi mai agirei di nuovo così...rinnego ciò che ho fatto (anche se mi è servito...).
Se sei qui comunque è perchè in fondo sai di stare rischiando molto. Fai bene a chiedere consiglio a chi ci è già passato...fai tesoro delle esprienze altrui.

Un saluo


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> L'ombra....è una cosa bruttissima.....lo so.....ma ne io ne lui vogliamo uscire allo scoperto!


 
Senti ho io una soluzione definitiva per te e lui:
andatevene tutti e due a fanculo così la smettete di farvi le teleseghe!
Con molta calma si intende ....


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Senti ho io una soluzione definitiva per te e lui:
> andatevene tutti e due a fanculo così la smettete di farvi le teleseghe!
> Con molta calma si intende ....


CHE COMMENTO POCO CARINO!!!!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Ascolta...ma pechè non provi a metterti nei panni di tuo marito?
> Prova a ribaltare la situazione.
> Prova a pensare che sia lui che da 3 anni a questa parte ha un'infatuazione per una tizia conosciuta sul web, che sogna di lei la notte, gli va il cuore a mille quando la sente per telefono e scalpita per avere un incontro bollente con lei.
> ...


credimi penso anche a questo.....e mi sento morire...dentro di me.........questo mi porta a non vederlo....a non incontrarlo......


----------



## ranatan (9 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Però come dici te....non rinnego un solo attimo della mia vita perchè ho vissuto.....E' questa la cosa...che mi spinge ad incontrarlo.....Non rinnegarmi nulla.......Vivermi il momento......Vivermi lui anche per un solo istante.......anche per una sola volta.....vederlo solo per una volta........Non voglio aver nessun rimpianto.......


Eh, ma non è che si può fare sempre quello che ci piace nella vita.
In questa situazione non sei sola e non devi rendere conto solo a te stessa.
Ci sono altre persone in gioco...persone che si fidano di te, che dici di amare e a cui devi portare rispetto.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Eh, ma non è che si può fare sempre quello che ci piace nella vita.
> In questa situazione non sei sola e non devi rendere conto solo a te stessa.
> Ci sono altre persone in gioco...persone che si fidano di te, che dici di amare e a cui devi portare rispetto.


mmmmmm.....già.....ma non pensi che magari vederlo...mi aiuta a capire?


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Eh, ma non è che si può fare sempre quello che ci piace nella vita.
> In questa situazione non sei sola e non devi rendere conto solo a te stessa.
> Ci sono altre persone in gioco...persone che si fidano di te, che dici di amare e a cui devi portare rispetto.


perchè non si puo' fare quello che ci pare nella vita??????
si nasce soli
si muore soli
perchè rinunciare ad un soffio di vita? 

guardate sempre le cose da un angolo....... invece se porsi il problema di incontrarlo o no come è il suo rapporto con il marito? lo ama ancora o no? vale la pena buttare tutto all'aria per quel soffio di vita?

nel mio caso si, e non mi pento, ma io so' come è la mia vita matrimoniale la sua non la conosco e non giudico.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> perchè non si puo' fare quello che ci pare nella vita??????
> si nasce soli
> si muore soli
> perchè rinunciare ad un soffio di vita?
> ...


E' per questo soffio di vita.......che voglio vederlo.....la mia vita è bellissima, a parte qualche dolore familiare, però la mia vita matrimoniale va benissimo......non mi manca nulla....e non mi posso lamentare....

Ma questo soffio di vita.........Il mio cuore....lo cerca, lo immagina.....Sente di averne bisogno.......Anche se poi sa già di pentirsene.......


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> mmmmmm.....già.....ma non pensi che magari vederlo...mi aiuta a capire?


io ti dico stai attenta........ quando lo vedrai capirai eccome se capirai ...... ti arriverà addosso una valanga di informazioni che tu nemmeno immagini..... a me c'è voluto sei mesi di meditazione per metterle in fila.
ripeto ricordati che è una strada tortuosa. perchè comincia sempre con spensieratezza, poi cominci a sentire i battiti, comincia volerlo per te, cominci ad odiare quella parte della sua vita che non condivide con te, cominci ad essere condizionata nel tuo  modo di vita........
io sono fortunata, 40 km di distanza, non so' nemmeno chi è lei e che faccia abbia, per me a volte è come se non esistesse ma c'è ed esiste e dorme con lui ogni notte, ci fa l'amore, ed è con lui nella sua vita ........
riflettici bene, non è una passeggiata


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> E' per questo soffio di vita.......che voglio vederlo.....la mia vita è bellissima, a parte qualche dolore familiare, però la mia vita matrimoniale va benissimo......non mi manca nulla....e non mi posso lamentare....
> 
> Ma questo soffio di vita.........Il mio cuore....lo cerca, lo immagina.....Sente di averne bisogno.......Anche se poi sa già di pentirsene.......


consiglio se è vero quello che scrivi lascia perdere il tuo soffio di vita....... lascialo perdere perchè diventerà il tuo soffio di morte, aggiungo lenta........ chiudi tutto internet, msn, cell, quello che hai chiudi tutto e ritorna con la mente e il cuore da chi ti sta accanto.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> io ti dico stai attenta........ quando lo vedrai capirai eccome se capirai ...... ti arriverà addosso una valanga di informazioni che tu nemmeno immagini..... a me c'è voluto sei mesi di meditazione per metterle in fila.
> ripeto ricordati che è una strada tortuosa. perchè comincia sempre con spensieratezza, poi cominci a sentire i battiti, comincia volerlo per te, cominci ad odiare quella parte della sua vita che non condivide con te, cominci ad essere condizionata nel tuo modo di vita........
> io sono fortunata, 40 km di distanza, non so' nemmeno chi è lei e che faccia abbia, per me a volte è come se non esistesse ma c'è ed esiste e dorme con lui ogni notte, ci fa l'amore, ed è con lui nella sua vita ........
> riflettici bene, non è una passeggiata


fossero 40 km...da me sono moooolti di piùùùùùùùùùùùùùù.......Però....ascolto le tue parole......Ma dimmi ne vale realmente la pena?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> consiglio se è vero quello che scrivi lascia perdere il tuo soffio di vita....... lascialo perdere perchè diventerà il tuo soffio di morte, aggiungo lenta........ chiudi tutto internet, msn, cell, quello che hai chiudi tutto e ritorna con la mente e il cuore da chi ti sta accanto.


Ci ho già provato....ma.............nulla!!!!!!Sono stata 3 mesi....ho cercato di allontanarmi da lui........ ma nulla


----------



## Old matilde (9 Aprile 2008)

```
mmmmmm.....già.....ma non pensi che magari vederlo...mi aiuta a capire?
```
se per capire hai bisogno di una trombata...!
e poi, molto onestamente, lascia che anche tuo marito trombi in giro felice anche lui...  liberalo da una donna che ha in fianco a letto e non sà nemmeno chi sia, evitagli questa delusione!

non cercare giustificazioni, prenditi la responsabilità delle scelte che fai


----------



## Old Confù (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lo devi incontrare così ti passano, in 30 secondi, tutte le fantasie. Sei attratta da lui perchè non lo conosci. Sient a me ... incontralo e tornerai da tuo marito! Già uno che dopo 3 anni non si decide a partire secondo me fa ridere ...



Ueila...ma buongiorno *Unodinoi*....che si dice?!? nonostante lo sfanculamento ti trovo + buono...cos'è stai male...o ti hanno garantito 1 posto in Paradiso...?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cmq sia...appoggio il consiglio di incontrarlo!!!

*Okki*, ormai sei troppo partita per la tangente...
per come la vedo io 2 sono le possibilità!!!

*a) *Ti rendi conto che è 1 gran cazzata, ti metti in testa che sei sposata e che possibilmente ami tuo marito e quindi decidi di tagliare *definitivamente* i ponti con Chatto Silvestro!!!

*b)* Incontri il tipo...che magari come dice Uno a vederlo ti farà ammosciare le aspettative ma almeno ti sarai tolta il dubbio e non ci penserai più...potendo tornare beata (per il momento) al tuo matrimonio!!!

Tieni presente però....che l'ignoto, il fascino della trasgressione...etc,etc rendono queste cose proibite...altamente fascinose e desiderabili...per cui il problema viene sempre dopo e sò cazzi amari se vi scoprono o se uno dei due si innamora e l'altro no...(e di solito è + semplice che si faccia coinvolgere la donna...anche se parte dall'idea di prenderla come 1 gioco)!!!

Pensierino per* Unodinoi*.....Allora io spero che lui abbia l'alito fetido, il calzino di spugna bianco, e le mani sudate....(così è + semplice e indolore per lei troncare...). Ma caro mio...tu sottovaluti, il potere di idealizzazione e convincimento di cui a volte siamo dotate noi donne(...un super-potere)...Per cui, l'uomo in questione potrebbe anche averle le componenti di fascino elencate sopra, ma lei proprio per un suo film, rimanerne coinvolta ugualmente!!!

...Un ultima cosa a te *Okki*, dicevo prima: "tornare beata al tuo matrimonio per il momento"...SI perchè credo che è lì che dovresti cercare...sono sicura che il chattatore misterioso sia solo uno strumento...Non penserai mica che sia realmente lui che ti affascina vero?!?...Per me passata la fantasia...ci sarà qualcun'altro...
Ricerca dentro di te e nel rapporto con tuo marito, l'elemento di insoddisfazione...perchè sono sicura che c'è, magari latente, ma esiste!!!!Vedi di fare chiarezza!!!


----------



## Old Angel (9 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ueila...ma buongiorno *Unodinoi*....che si dice?!? nonostante lo sfanculamento ti trovo + buono...cos'è stai male...o ti hanno garantito 1 posto in Paradiso...?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Difatti dopo mesi mesi a sognare, fosse il gobbetto di notredam o l'onorevole prodi in tanga leopardato sarebbe sempre eccitante...e sta cosa che frega.


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ueila...ma buongiorno *Unodinoi*....che si dice?!? nonostante lo sfanculamento ti trovo + buono...cos'è stai male...o ti hanno garantito 1 posto in Paradiso...?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì in effetti la pasqua mi ha fatto star male .... stanno per uscire fuori le stimmate e quindi non vorrei deludere il "principale" 

E tu come mi hai idealizzato?


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Difatti dopo mesi mesi a sognare, fosse il gobbetto di notredam o l'onorevole prodi in tanga leopardato sarebbe sempre eccitante...e sta cosa che frega.


Ma che sei matta?!? Dico: ma che siamo tutti matti?!?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ```
> mmmmmm.....già.....ma non pensi che magari vederlo...mi aiuta a capire?
> ```
> se per capire hai bisogno di una trombata...!
> ...


Non penso che semplicemente l'atto sessuale...possa farmi avere delle risposte....anzi.....però..ripeto......il mio cuore..dice...di sbattere liiii....di vederlo.....di lasciarmi andare.......

Oppure come dici tu, devo prendermi la responsabilità....della mie azioni e della mia vita....e chiudere...questa affascinante storia?


----------



## Old Angel (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma che sei matta?!? Dico: ma che siamo tutti matti?!?



Qualcuno mi aiuta a trovare un angelo con dei bei attributi maschili onde evitare malintesi?


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma che sei matta?!? Dico: ma che siamo tutti matti?!?


te l'appoggio in fronte!


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> fossero 40 km...da me sono moooolti di piùùùùùùùùùùùùùù.......Però....ascolto le tue parole......Ma dimmi ne vale realmente la pena?


che vuoi che ti dica nel mio caso si, ma non tutti gli uomini sono uguali
diciamo che il sesso fra amanti non a niente a che vedere con il sesso normale, insomma sono scopate eccezionali ma solo per i fattori che le circondano il gusto del proibito, l'attesa, la paura di essere scoperti ........ per il resto sono normali niente di piu' e niente di meno.....
nel mio caso si aggiunge che lui umanamente è un uomo stupendo, poco compreso da chi gli è a fianco, in tutto questo tempo mi ha trasmesso veramente molto e mi ha aperto gli occhi su tante cose, ma perchè è lui così ..... poi nel rapporto fra noi è ovvio è stronzetto come tutti gli amanti si fanno sentire quando vogliono loro, non ti amano, sei una scopata in piu' niente di nuovo insomma basta leggere in questo forum qua e la
tutto qui


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi aiuta a trovare un angelo con dei bei attributi maschili onde evitare malintesi?








  ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> te l'appoggio in fronte!


Ok ma se sto dietro spingo meglio


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi aiuta a trovare un angelo con dei bei attributi maschili onde evitare malintesi?


io l'ho trovato che faccio ???? per e.mail????? o postacelere?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> che vuoi che ti dica nel mio caso si, ma non tutti gli uomini sono uguali
> diciamo che il sesso fra amanti non a niente a che vedere con il sesso normale, insomma sono scopate eccezionali ma solo per i fattori che le circondano il gusto del proibito, l'attesa, la paura di essere scoperti ........ per il resto sono normali niente di piu' e niente di meno.....
> nel mio caso si aggiunge che lui umanamente è un uomo stupendo, poco compreso da chi gli è a fianco, in tutto questo tempo mi ha trasmesso veramente molto e mi ha aperto gli occhi su tante cose, ma perchè è lui così ..... poi nel rapporto fra noi è ovvio è stronzetto come tutti gli amanti si fanno sentire quando vogliono loro, non ti amano, sei una scopata in piu' niente di nuovo insomma basta leggere in questo forum qua e la
> tutto qui


 
Hai perfettamente ragione....anche lui si trova molto compreso da me........dice...che solo io riesco a capirlo fino in fondo....dice che sono la musa della sua vita.......ma che dire....parole, parole,.....


----------



## Old Confù (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Difatti dopo mesi mesi a sognare, fosse il gobbetto di notredam o l'onorevole prodi in tanga leopardato sarebbe sempre eccitante...e sta cosa che frega.


Ciao Angel, come stai?

che dire del tuo commento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 !!!!Ecco...

Io voto per l'incontro...non tanto perchè per me è la cosa giusta...quanto perchè credo che Okki lo farà a prescindere, troppa è la curiosità...e anche se si trattenesse potrebbe diventare 1 cosa che rimpiangerebbe a vita...quindi peggio ancora!!!

Io credo che in questi casi...la grossa probabilità è che concretizzino...ma c'è anche 1 buona percentuale che questo non accada...(sensi di colpa...dati dal fatto che la cosa era partita come svago poco impegnativo...il non trovarsi poi così attraenti...può succedere!), oppure può esserci sempre l'opzione 3...nel momento stesso in cui si combina qualche cavolata, ci si rende conto che il gioco nn valeva poi la candela!!!


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ok ma se sto dietro spingo meglio


----------



## Old Angel (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> io l'ho trovato che faccio ???? per e.mail????? o postacelere?



Basta che sia figo e dotato come me


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ciao Angel, come stai?
> 
> che dire del tuo commento...
> 
> ...


Ecco....sono una testa calda....testarda.....molto testarda....e non ho paura di vederlo,....
L'unica cosa che mi frena un pò......è la paura di ritrovarmi da sola....senza nessuno dei due.........senza mio marito......senza lui.......


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Basta che sia figo e dotato come me


E' fighisssimoooooooooo


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione....anche lui si trova molto compreso da me........dice...che solo io riesco a capirlo fino in fondo....dice che sono la musa della sua vita.......ma che dire....parole, parole,.....


lesson number one
sarai sempre quella che l'ascolta meglio di tutte, ma chissa' come mai si dimentica ogni tanto di sentirti
lesson number two
sarai quella con cui scopa meglio ma lui sempre a casa come lassie dalla famiglia cuore

insomma potrei andare avanti all'infinito....... il mio mi chiede consigli per il suo lavoro, mi chiede come la penso, mi confida cose direi pesanti del lavoro...... perchè lei non capisce nulla di tutto cio', mi vorrebbe portare nei suoi viaggi di lavoro, insomma sarei un bel oggettino da esporre e so' anche tenerre la conversazione con certe persone del suo ambiente.... ma cio' non toglie torna sempre a casa lassie
mettilo in conto


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Basta che sia figo e dotato come me


 
e come potrebbe essere diversamente


----------



## Old Confù (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sì in effetti la pasqua mi ha fatto star male .... stanno per uscire fuori le stimmate e quindi non vorrei deludere il "principale"
> 
> * E tu come mi hai idealizzato?*


*Uno*...ma c'è da chiederlo?!? fascinosissimo obviously....sai che c'ho un debole non indifferente for you!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzi a parte...io non è che sono tanto buona a dare giudizi...berò direi che visto che le maggiori inc@@late...le ho prese dai cosiddetti "bravi & dolci ragazzi"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 No, no...non mi ci fido +!!!!

Meglio chi quello che pensa lo dice in faccia anche con modi "particolari"...(però occhio a nn esagerare!!!)

Sai com'è..._"qnt ti morde 1 lupo...bhè pazienza, te lo aspetti...e quando ti morde 1 percora che ci rimani male!!!!"_


----------



## Old Angel (9 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ciao Angel, come stai?
> 
> * che dire del tuo commento*...
> 
> ...


Beh guarda mia moglie da quello che ho letto.....sbavava per delle cagate assurde...poi lassamo perdere lui, che oltre ad essere minidotato era un .....vabbè non voglio dire un cesso ma tra me e lui c'è assai differenza...ste cose ti rendono ebete e il guaio che non te ne accorgi.


----------



## Old Confù (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> lesson number one
> sarai sempre quella che l'ascolta meglio di tutte, ma chissa' come mai si dimentica ogni tanto di sentirti
> lesson number two
> sarai quella con cui scopa meglio ma lui sempre a casa come lassie dalla famiglia cuore
> ...


C'hanno tutti il manuale del: "come mi conosci tu nessuna mai, come mi confido con te, come amo te nessuna mai, come sei porca a letto tu nessuna mai!!!"

Come ti sfanculizzo io nessuna mai!!!


----------



## Old Confù (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh guarda mia moglie da quello che ho letto.....sbavava per delle cagate assurde...poi lassamo perdere lui, che oltre ad essere minidotato era un .....vabbè non voglio dire un cesso ma tra me e lui c'è assai differenza...ste cose ti rendono ebete e il guaio che non te ne accorgi.


Infatti io concordavo con tigo!!!!


----------



## Old matilde (9 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> C'hanno tutti il manuale del: "come mi conosci tu nessuna mai, come mi confido con te, come amo te nessuna mai, come sei porca a letto tu nessuna mai!!!"


davvero!!!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh guarda mia moglie da quello che ho letto.....sbavava per delle cagate assurde...poi lassamo perdere lui, che oltre ad essere minidotato era un .....vabbè non voglio dire un cesso ma tra me e lui c'è assai differenza...ste cose ti rendono ebete e il guaio che non te ne accorgi.


Ma scusa ... che fosse minidotato te lo ha detto tua moglie?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Mi fai pensare al mio collaboratore che si è scopato più volte una ragazza sposata ... quando l'ha saputo il marito sai cosa gli ha detto: "tu mia moglie non l'hai nemmeno vista nuda e non sai che figa che è".
In pratica la moglie, per farlo contento, gli aveva detto che l'avevano fatto una sola volta, in macchina, semivestiti, che era durato 20 secondi e che ce l'aveva piccolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La verità invece è che lui se l'era scopata di gran gusto ... l'aveva attaccata al muro e girata in tutti i modi ... 
morale: non credere a ciò che ti racconta una moglie che ha tradito! Tanto che differenza fa se lui è mini, normo, o maxi dotato?


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Uno*...ma c'è da chiederlo?!? fascinosissimo obviously....sai che c'ho un debole non indifferente for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che sono di un brutto inimmaginabile ... il fascino non so nemmeno cosa sia.
L'unica cosa è che io non mordo ma lecco .... quindi più che lupo direi cane


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Guarda che sono di un brutto inimmaginabile ... il fascino non so nemmeno cosa sia.
> L'unica cosa è che io non mordo ma lecco .... quindi più che lupo direi cane


----------



## Old Confù (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma scusa ... *che fosse minidotato te lo ha detto tua moglie?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che ne sai?!? Magari Angel ci giocava a calcetto ogni martedì sera....e sai, negli spogliatoi, sotto le doccine!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzi a parte, passi la cosa di non credere a chi ti ha tradito....e compagnia bella...passi anche il fatto che non importa se sei normo o poco dotato che tanto... se una ti tradisce poco conta...in quel momento gli piace comunque!!!

Ma magari, Angel avrà avuto modo di vedere lui...e rendersi conto che nn è proprio 1 bell'uomo...e lì può starci che rosica ancora di più che esser tradito con 1 gran figo!!!

Non serve a nulla ma ci sta ed è normale credo!!!
Lo farei(e l'ho fatto all'epoca pure io!!!)


----------



## Old Confù (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Guarda che sono di un brutto inimmaginabile ... il fascino non so nemmeno cosa sia.
> L'unica cosa è che io non mordo ma lecco .... quindi più che lupo direi cane


Ma lupo rende meglio l'idea.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ehm...comunque....vabbè lasciamo stare!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


>


Ci conosciamo ?


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo ?


scusami se te lo dico ma sembravi babau...e non aggiungo altro


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scusami se te lo dico ma sembravi babau...e non aggiungo altro


fanculo


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> fanculo


eccallà


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non è che sto qui a dire stupidate. Certo che ho ragione! Ho sempre ragione io


col piffero. Se ce l'ho io come fai ad averla anche tu?


----------



## La Lupa (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Difatti dopo mesi mesi a sognare, fosse il gobbetto di notredam o l'onorevole prodi in tanga leopardato sarebbe sempre eccitante...e sta cosa che frega.


Drammaticamente vero.


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> col piffero. Se ce l'ho io come fai ad averla anche tu?


Ah ... bentornata


----------



## ranatan (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> perchè non si puo' fare quello che ci pare nella vita??????
> si nasce soli
> si muore soli
> perchè rinunciare ad un soffio di vita?
> ...


Ma si, hai ragione, e facciamo tutti quel che ci pare...e freghiamocene altamente e allegramente se facciamo soffrire gli altri...d'altronde per un soffio di vita in più mica si possono guardare queste sottigliezze no?


----------



## Old Angel (9 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma scusa ... che fosse minidotato te lo ha detto tua moglie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si effettivamente hai ragione, la mia è solo una supposizione perchè nessuno mi ha detto niente, il fatto che nel periodo del tradimento cosa che tra l'altro all'epoca ero all'oscuro, 1° il sesso era aumentato, 2° facendo 2+2 ho scoperto che lei faceva sesso con lui poi veniva a casa e faceva sesso con me (ancora adesso vomito solo a pensarci) e cosa strana lei a cominciato a dirmi che ce l'ho enorme......per di più io non sono un cultore del pene e non mi eccito se mi dicono che ce l'ho grosso, e garantisco che lo tengo nella media, addirittura una volta sono andato dal urologo e lei mi ha chiesto se il dottore aveva fatto dei commenti sulle mie dimensioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .....beh se permetti tutto questo da da pensare no?


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> e cosa strana lei a cominciato a dirmi che ce l'ho enorme......per di più io non sono un cultore del pene e non mi eccito se mi dicono che ce l'ho grosso, e garantisco che lo tengo nella media, addirittura una volta sono andato dal urologo e lei mi ha chiesto se il dottore aveva fatto dei commenti sulle mie dimensioni


ecco dov'è finita la nostra minchia!!!


----------



## Old Angel (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ecco dov'è finita la nostra minchia!!!


E si per quanto tragica sta cosa è assai comica, e rende l'idea di come nel tradimento una persona adulta (oddio) possa cadere molto ma molto in basso.


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> E si per quanto tragica sta cosa è assai comica, e rende l'idea di come nel tradimento una persona adulta (oddio) possa cadere molto ma molto in basso.


scusa non volevo ridere di te...in un altro post  stiamo cercando una minchia sottratta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





si putroppo spesso il genere umano riesce a cadere molto in basso...


----------



## Old Angel (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scusa non volevo ridere di te...in un altro post  stiamo cercando una minchia sottratta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh non mi offendo mica  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  una sana risata fa comunque sempre bene


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

a me lo dici??


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Ahhhh non mi offendo mica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,,, e poi l'auto-ironia aiuta anche di piu', ti salva


----------



## Verena67 (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> lesson number one
> sarai sempre quella che l'ascolta meglio di tutte, ma chissa' come mai si dimentica ogni tanto di sentirti
> lesson number two
> sarai quella con cui scopa meglio ma lui sempre a casa come lassie dalla famiglia cuore
> ...


Stef, esiste la possibilità per te di portare avanti la storia con il tuo amante ma in serenità?

Cioé accettando il rapporto che hai con lui ma senza pretendere altro?

Non escludo che RARE volte cio' non sia possibile...

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stef, esiste la possibilità per te di portare avanti la storia con il tuo amante ma in serenità?
> 
> Cioé accettando il rapporto che hai con lui ma senza pretendere altro?
> 
> ...


ora la vivo con serenità, dall'ultima rottura, ma volevo spiegare a lei che a questo ci sono arrivata dopo un anno di montagne russe dove spesso il conducente non ero io ........ 
il mio amante è un uomo a cui difficilmente si puo' rinunciare, non per il sesso, ma per la persona che è, per quello che vale, per la sua intelligenza, per quello che fa' per il prossimo senza un ritorno...... è pero' un uomo con i suoi difetti di fabbrica, con le carenze nella gestione dei rapporti affettivi.... il mio è quest'uomo .... in giro ce ne sono di meglio ma molti di peggio e senza scrupoli.
tutto qui vere


----------



## Old casa71 (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me lo dici??


no ma scusa dove l'hai trovata quella foto? è spettacolare complimenti


----------



## Grande82 (9 Aprile 2008)

Cara okki, immaginiamo tu vada da lui, passiate una giornata epocale, poi torni a casa.
Io credo che tu odieresti tuo marito perchè non è in grado di darti quella passione e desidereresti l'altro..... ma immaginiamo che l'altro invece non abbia più voglia di vederti?

Lui, da uomo, ha fatto la sua scelta al tempo opportuno: la moglie. Ora, può anche darsi non la ami, non la voglia, non la pensi, ma è lei che ha scelto e avrà le sue ragioni. E tu le sarai sempre seconda.
Il tuoa ssurdo desiderio, mi pare, sia quello di farlo innamorare, pazzamente quanto lo sei tu, senza però avere il coraggio di lasciare i coningi, vivendo questo fantastico amore spezzato e contrastato da telenovela.
Suvvia, siamo adulti. Se ti amava stava con te! Sei solo un divertente passatempo, un diversivo, un'interessante compagnia, che coltiva, forse avendo già tradito, conscio che questa è la parte migliore: l'attesa, la palpitazione. Ma alla fin fine vuole consumare e consumato ti vorrà come giocattolo come e quando può. 
Non è un'ipotesi, è un'analisi obiettiva. Se fosse diversamente stai certa te l'avrebbe detto. 
Sei pronta ad accettare questo, ad avere questo ruolo.
Ho come l'impressione che per te sarebbe meglio continuare a vivere con l'illusione del possibile idillio. Ma è vero anche che ci sarà la fuga d'amore e poi ci sarà il dolore. E soffrirai come un cane e lui man mano si allontanerà sempre più (lontananza troppo gravosa). E tuo marito capirà che le cose non vanno e tu sfogherai la tua rabbia su di lui. E soffrirete entrambi. Forse gli racconterai tutto. Capirai di amare davvero solo lui. Cercherete di ricominciare e se sarete fortunati ci riuscirete anche... ma questo dolore non si dimentica e siete una coppia troppo fresca per poter rimettere insieme i cocci per bene....
Ti faccio i miei migliori auguri, in quanto alla decisione, io credo tu l'abbia già presa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2008)

*ehm*

Ma un po' di maturità no?
Non dovrebbe essere stato superato il tempo in cui si voleva sia la pizza sia la torta di merenda...?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> ora la vivo con serenità, dall'ultima rottura, ma volevo spiegare a lei che a questo ci sono arrivata dopo un anno di montagne russe dove spesso il conducente non ero io ........
> il mio amante è un uomo a cui difficilmente si puo' rinunciare, non per il sesso, ma per la persona che è, per quello che vale, per la sua intelligenza, per quello che fa' per il prossimo senza un ritorno...... è pero' un uomo con i suoi difetti di fabbrica, con le carenze nella gestione dei rapporti affettivi.... il mio è quest'uomo .... in giro ce ne sono di meglio ma molti di peggio e senza scrupoli.
> tutto qui vere


 
concordo che è spesso il valore umano delle persone cui vogliamo bene a fare la differenza.

Alla fine della fiera, se uno è uno squallido e tu non sei masochista (e non mi pari), due calci nelle balle e adieu.

Pero' penso che tu e il tuo amante abbiate ancora un percorso da fare per arrivare alla "serenità" (ammesso che cio' sia possibile), piu' che altro intuisco sia così, ma ovviamente magari mi sbaglio.

Il che non vuol dire che finisca, anzi...potrebbe portarti in direzioni sorprendenti.

Anche perché in effetti da quel che dici non sento "solido" piu' di tanto, emotivamente, il tuo rapporto matrimoniale...che mi sembra per te non sia un valido "contraltare" (né attuale né potenziale) al rapporto - per quanto insufficiente sotto molti versi - con l'altro uomo...

Alla fine contano sempre le alternative che abbiamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2008)

*Poliziotto cattivo...stasera tocca a me!*

Okki a me sembra da quel che dici che tu abbia una idea molto infantile di amore e di ciò che sia una relazione. Mi sembra che tu sia concentrata a ricavare il più possibile dalla vita e dalle persone ...e non impegnata a costruire davvero con la persona che hai scelto e ti ha scelta...e che tu sia ancora in cerca del "ballo di gala"...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scusa non volevo ridere di te...in un altro post stiamo cercando una minchia sottratta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma la vuoi finire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , sto cercando di leggere in pace e con la serietà che richiede questa scelta drammatica.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Cara okki, immaginiamo tu vada da lui, passiate una giornata epocale, poi torni a casa.
> Io credo che tu odieresti tuo marito perchè non è in grado di darti quella passione e desidereresti l'altro..... ma immaginiamo che l'altro invece non abbia più voglia di vederti?
> 
> Lui, da uomo, ha fatto la sua scelta al tempo opportuno: la moglie. Ora, può anche darsi non la ami, non la voglia, non la pensi, ma è lei che ha scelto e avrà le sue ragioni. E tu le sarai sempre seconda.
> ...


Hai ragione...ma forse già la mia decisione è presa......Voglio vederlo...non so che farò....se ci andrò a letto o meno.....ma devo vederlo negli okki......e lui nei miei.....che magari non saranno + per un momento di cristallo!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma la vuoi finire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai detto bene, per me è una scelta....molto importante.............E non so cosa FAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni.......e......sinceramente......attendiamo entrambi....che questo giorno arrivi......Da anni....sempre per colpa mia.....ho rinunciato al nostro incontro facendomi prendere da mille paura......Ma adesso......non so  perchè.........la mia testa mi dice di vederlo, affrontare queste paure, capire......Mi basta vederlo anche pochi minuti.......Lo so che la mia vita cambierà.....Ma se la prendessi semplicemente come un gioco...senza farmi prendere...sentimentalmente?.......Pensate posso riuscirci...????????'Manca meno di un mese....ed ancora sta qui....a farmi mille paranoie........Tra meno di un mese....ho solo due possibilità......INCONTRARLO....O FINIRE DEFINITAVEMNTE TUTTO!....Credetemi...non lo so....è una situazione...strana .....ci penso giorno e notte.......E se poi mi innamoro ancora di +.....se mi faccio solo del male? Se resto soltanto delusa?.....Se si tratta solo di sesso nulla di +?..........Bhooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ci sentiamo tutti i giorni.......e......sinceramente......attendiamo entrambi....che questo giorno arrivi......Da anni....sempre per colpa mia.....ho rinunciato al nostro incontro facendomi prendere da mille paura......Ma adesso......non so perchè.........la mia testa mi dice di vederlo, affrontare queste paure, capire......Mi basta vederlo anche pochi minuti.......Lo so che la mia vita cambierà.....Ma se la prendessi semplicemente come un gioco...senza farmi prendere...sentimentalmente?.......Pensate posso riuscirci...????????'Manca meno di un mese....ed ancora sta qui....a farmi mille paranoie........Tra meno di un mese....ho solo due possibilità......INCONTRARLO....O FINIRE DEFINITAVEMNTE TUTTO!....Credetemi...non lo so....è una situazione...strana .....ci penso giorno e notte.......E se poi mi innamoro ancora di +.....se mi faccio solo del male? Se resto soltanto delusa?.....Se si tratta solo di sesso nulla di +?..........Bhooooooooooooooooo


Io non sono qui a dirti cosa fare o non fare sottopongo ai tuoi occhi solo la mia esperienza.
Anch'io credevo fosse un gioco, e solo qualcuno qui dentro e qualcuno fuori sa' quanto io in certi momenti abbia sofferto. Quanto io abbia messo in discussione me stessa.
Non ho voluto rinunciare a quell'esperienza, forse perchè in fondo la cercavo inconsciamente, ma credimi ci si infila in un ginepraio soprattutto se dici che è lontano da te. Credimi funziona poco il detto lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore. Quando tu sei lì sola e lo desideri, e lui non è con te, è lontano, non lo puoi rintracciare, non lo puoi sentire ..... è solo dolore, non parliamo poi di quando lo senti e lo desideri così ardentemente e non lo puoi toccare ti senti dilaniare dentro e in quel momento niente e nessuno ti puo' aiutare. Gestire con distacco questa cosa non ce la farai mai se non con il tempo e molte lacrime. I primi tempi quando non lo sentivo tutti i giorni andavo ai matti, ora a volte non lo sento per 3/4 giorni e sono piu' tranquilla. Rileggiti i miei post. Lui non mi ama, l'ho lasciato ben due volte.
Riflettici la vita è tua io posso solo avvisarti.
un bacio


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io non sono qui a dirti cosa fare o non fare sottopongo ai tuoi occhi solo la mia esperienza.
> Anch'io credevo fosse un gioco, e solo qualcuno qui dentro e qualcuno fuori sa' quanto io in certi momenti abbia sofferto. Quanto io abbia messo in discussione me stessa.
> Non ho voluto rinunciare a quell'esperienza, forse perchè in fondo la cercavo inconsciamente, ma credimi ci si infila in un ginepraio soprattutto se dici che è lontano da te. Credimi funziona poco il detto lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore. Quando tu sei lì sola e lo desideri, e lui non è con te, è lontano, non lo puoi rintracciare, non lo puoi sentire ..... è solo dolore, non parliamo poi di quando lo senti e lo desideri così ardentemente e non lo puoi toccare ti senti dilaniare dentro e in quel momento niente e nessuno ti puo' aiutare. Gestire con distacco questa cosa non ce la farai mai se non con il tempo e molte lacrime. I primi tempi quando non lo sentivo tutti i giorni andavo ai matti, ora a volte non lo sento per 3/4 giorni e sono piu' tranquilla. Rileggiti i miei post. Lui non mi ama, l'ho lasciato ben due volte.
> Riflettici la vita è tua io posso solo avvisarti.
> un bacio


I tuoi consigli sonbo quelli che davvero possono aiutarmi.......Mi capisci quando allora ti dico....che il mio cuore vuole vederlo? no?


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> I tuoi consigli sonbo quelli che davvero possono aiutarmi.......Mi capisci quando allora ti dico....che il mio cuore vuole vederlo? no?
> 
> io ti capisco, certo. pero' vedi io a differenza tua l'ho consciuto prima di persona, poi ci siamo messaggiati e alla fine ci siamo incontrati. diciamo che il momento dell'incontro è stato piu' volte posticipato per impegni di lavoro reciproco e non per scelta. non so' quanto ho speso di telefono quel mese, credimi, sentire la sua voce per me era una droga.
> te ne potrei dire tante di cose, ti potrei dire che oggi nonostante sia passato un anno, ho un sussulto quando lo sento, sono emozionata quando ci vediamo, e a volte ho così voglia di lui che controllarla è molto ma molto difficile. non sai quante volte sarei voluta partire ed andare sotto il suo ufficio solo per vederlo da lontano.... non è facile come si possa pensare.
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > I tuoi consigli sonbo quelli che davvero possono aiutarmi.......Mi capisci quando allora ti dico....che il mio cuore vuole vederlo? no?
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Quando penso a lui....manderei tutto a fare in cul........ma poi penso a tutti, alla mia vita e mio marito...e mi chiedo...ne vale la pena......E lui...cosa pensa???In realtà cosa gli frulla in mente?.......

Quando sto al telefono con lui....mi sento nel pallone....se sento il cell squillare mi agito.......Mi sembro un adolescente.......Non so che dire


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il fatto che lui sia lontano da me mi aiuta...moltissimo.......Altrimenti CHE CASINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Però a volte penso...che la sua sola presenza.....mi potrebbe far star meglio......Però il fatto che è lontano e quindi in un anno potremmo in realtà vederci 2 o 3 volte.......non complica molto le cose......
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scusa saro' molto schietta. quando sono fortunata riesco a vedermi con lui ogni 7/10 gg. e già mi sembra troppo. ogni volta mi ci vogliono dieci/quindici minuti per riallinearmi a lui.
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > * Ma non pensi che questo aiuta ad evitae + casini*????Dimmi la verità...quando rientri a casa come ti senti?
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > cos'è una battuta? non hai ancora capito che anche chi tradisce ti sta dicendo che i casini facilmente saranno decuplicati....sempre che vada tutto bene, altrimenti sarà peggio.
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Angel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi sembra una domanda lecita la mia?.....
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo, ma prima di pensare come ti sentiresti te, pensare come si sentirebbe tuo marito o la moglie di lui?...il tutto per cosa? 99 su 100 una storia senza futuro?...uno sfizio?...una morbosità?
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

Non è che sono bigotto ma comprendo (ma non giustifico) tradimenti a causa di situazioni famigliari instabili, ma tu sposata da poco dici che il tuo matrimonio va bene, c'è anche intesa sessuale...e mo ti vuoi giocare tutto così....un consiglio leggiti un pò di storie qui sul forum giusto per farti un idea vedi un pò te quante sono andate a buon fine.


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma non pensi che questo aiuta ad evitae + casini????Dimmi la verità...quando rientri a casa come ti senti?
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo, ma prima di pensare come ti sentiresti te, pensare come si sentirebbe tuo marito o la moglie di lui?...il tutto per cosa? 99 su 100 una storia senza futuro?...uno sfizio?...una morbosità?
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Angel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non si tratta di uno sfizio....io lo voglio bene......ci tengo....a noi!
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questo è quello che credi tu.....tu conosci solo i suoi pensieri i suoi scritti, non hai un vissuto, una quotidianetà con lui, ti garantisco che molte volte i pensieri viaggiano assai distante dal corpo.....è facile ma facile facile fare il figo a distanza.
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Angel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non si tratta di uno sfizio....io lo voglio bene......ci tengo....a noi!
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > già cara mia parti con il piede sbagliato. ora ti spiego il perchè. i tuoi sentimenti in questa storia non conteranno mai un cazzo. sarà sempre lui a pilotare la storia. devi realizzare che tutte le parole dette e scritte sono tutte enfatizzate dall'attesa. alla fine tu sarai sempre e solo una scopata in piu', in questo devi credere anche quando guardandoti negli occhi ti dirà che ti vuole bene devi crederlo per tutelare te stessa. guarda io non so' come dirtelo ma è difficle.
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Angel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sinceramente di sua moglie non me ne frega nulla....ma proprio nulla......non mi importa nulla di questa donna....che in realtà è poco desiderata da lui....lo so......
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ha ragione angel ..... non vivi con lui ...... senti il mio ha sempre detto che se la scopava 4/5 volte la settimana sua moglie, che la amava, e io ci stavo male da morire perchè non capivo cosa c'entravo io in tutta la sua vita ....... poi piano piano tutti i nodi vengono al pettine, scopa di rado e ci litiga a morte, non per questo che ora io sia qualcosa di diverso da prima.
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La cosa assurda è che lui....parla benissimo di sua moglie........
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La cosa assurda è che lui....parla benissimo di sua moglie........
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ecchine un altro, famiglia cuore ......... la sarà o no chi lo sa' lui puo' dire cio' che vuole lo capisci
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma io non voglio che lui la lasci per me....neanche io lascrei mio marito per lui.......è questa la situazione e lui lo sa benissimo!
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma io non voglio che lui la lasci per me....neanche io lascrei mio marito per lui.......è questa la situazione e lui lo sa benissimo!
> ...


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Non è che sono bigotto ma comprendo (ma non giustifico) tradimenti a causa di situazioni famigliari instabili, ma tu sposata da poco dici che il tuo matrimonio va bene, c'è anche intesa sessuale...e mo ti vuoi giocare tutto così....un consiglio leggiti un pò di storie qui sul forum giusto per farti un idea vedi un pò te quante sono andate a buon fine.


Ciao Okki.
Concordo pienamente con quello che dice Angel.
E' quello che davvero faccio fatica a capire. Come puoi dire che il tuo matrimonio va bene e che ami tuo marito se non fai che pensare giorno e notte a un altro uomo e arrivi addirittura a dire che butteresti tutto all'aria per lui?
Forse è su questo che dovresti interrogarti e non sul "lo incontro...non lo incontro...".
E con queste premesse come puoi anche solo illuderti che dopo il fatidico "momento tanto agognato" per te sarà stato e resterà solo sesso?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > guarda io ti potrei raccontare se vuoi una storia di un anno intero, tutte le cose dette, le cose scritte, gli incontri ....... tu ora non vuoi tante cose ma quando entrarai in quella stanza sarà come salire su una pista in discesa .... scivoli giu' che è una meraviglia a meno che tu non sei capace di gestire con molto distacco tutta questa cosa. sarò sincera non credo tu ne sia capace già da quello che scrivi e come lo scrivi.
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Okki.
> Concordo pienamente con quello che dice Angel.
> E' quello che davvero faccio fatica a capire. Come puoi dire che il tuo matrimonio va bene e che ami tuo marito se non fai che pensare giorno e notte a un altro uomo e arrivi addirittura a dire che butteresti tutto all'aria per lui?
> Forse è su questo che dovresti interrogarti e non sul "lo incontro...non lo incontro...".
> E con queste premesse come puoi anche solo illuderti che dopo il fatidico "momento tanto agognato" per te sarà stato e resterà solo sesso?


Solo sesso...quindi.......e se fosse......magari cosi capisco che non provo sentimenti....non pensi?


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ecco il mio dubbio è questo....Io non so se...incontrandolo....passando anche pochi minuti con lui, con senza contatto fisico...mi possa far non vivere questa storia con distacco....????E' questo che voglio capire....fino ad ora devo dire la verità non ha intaccato il mio umore nella mia vita matrimoniale...anche quando abbiamo avuto un distacco......io e lui.....Ho sempre scisso le due cose
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Solo sesso...quindi.......e se fosse......magari cosi capisco che non provo sentimenti....non pensi?


Tu proprio non comprendi, a meno che non trovi uno che ti prenda a schiaffoni allora dirai azzo quanto ho sbagliato, quando tornerai a casa sarai al settimo cielo penserai DIO QUANTO LO AMO!!! un amore falsificato dalle sensazioni del brivido della trasgressione...sarai pazzamente innamorata di un...........perfetto sconosciuto.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

Domandina maliziosA: se la moglie non lo attrae e ama te, perchè l'ha sposata?
Che ti ha detto lui?
E poi mi chiedo se ti ha parlato di altre storie avute o dei suoi sentimenti per te...... Che ti dice?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Domandina maliziosA: se la moglie non lo attrae e ama te, perchè l'ha sposata?
> Che ti ha detto lui?
> E poi mi chiedo se ti ha parlato di altre storie avute o dei suoi sentimenti per te...... Che ti dice?


Mi dice che rappresento quello che ha sempre desiderato.........Da sempre......


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Mi dice che rappresento quello che ha sempre desiderato.........Da sempre......


Ehmmmmm cioè?!?!?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a me tu sembri molto presa di testa e la vedo dura che tu sia capace di viveral con il distacco necessario.
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ehmmmmm cioè?!?!?


La sua donna ideale


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ehmmmmm cioè?!?!?


io invece non ho mai detto che lui è il mio uomo ideale....per niente....sono stata sempre...schiva....nei suoi confronti....si apre + lui che io...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ripeto sto facendo tesoro dei tuoi consigli solo tu puoi capirmi......Ci stai passando......Però non ti penti......Anche io sono sicura che incontrandolo non mi pentirei per niente....a prescindere di cosa si faccia o no....possiamo anche solo restare a guardarci negli okki per 10 min......però capirei tanto......
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Mi dice che rappresento quello che ha sempre desiderato.........Da sempre......


altra perla di saggezza........
il mio: tu saresti stata per me la donna perfetta ..... perchè non ti ho incontrato prima ..... perchè tutte le volte che sono venuto nella tua città i nostri sguardi non si sono mai incontrati ..... perchè qualcuno si è divertito a scrivere le nostre storie con protagonisti diversi.......

ora dico una cosa, io sono molto realista i matrimoni come si fanno si disfano ... se veramente uno pensa a cio' che dice dovrebbe riflettere sui passi da compiere .... invece io sono qui e lui è la.....e guarda un po' con lei ......


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Pentirsi a breve termine no, però sul lungo raggio..... insomma, puoi dire con certezza che non ti stravolgerebbe la vita? Io ti dico una cosa: casa71 era CERTA che non le avrebbe stravolto la vita, può condfermartelo, era solo una sana scopata..... ad oggi si tira fuori con le unghie e i denti e si tiene in equilibrio con tanta fatica, ma solo perchè ha una bimba a cui pensare ed è una persona molto intelligente. Ora, io non dubito che tu sia intelligente, ma la tua famiglia è giovane, fragile... credi reggerebbe ad un uragano annunciato?
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> io invece non ho mai detto che lui è il mio uomo ideale....per niente....sono stata sempre...schiva....nei suoi confronti....si apre + lui che io...


Altro sintomo del suo unico obiettivo: convincerti.
La tresca è eccitante e chi ne vive molte sa che lo è tanto più se dura a lungo come caccia gatto-topo.
Ha trovato in te la donan ideale per la tresca, presa, ma non  lo dice troppo, sposata, confusa e mooooolto distante geograficamente! 
Una divertente avventura un paio di volte l'anno per.... vediamo.... 10-12anni, fino ai quaranta circa...... dopo averti rovinato la vita, ti dirà che non ti ha mai promesso niente e la moglie per lui è tutto. 
Sei pronta ad essere questo?
Io credo di no, è lì il problema! 
tu parli di sesso e poi di sentim,enti! Insomma come potrai far convivere le due cose?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> altra perla di saggezza........
> il mio: tu saresti stata per me la donna perfetta ..... perchè non ti ho incontrato prima ..... perchè tutte le volte che sono venuto nella tua città i nostri sguardi non si sono mai incontrati ..... perchè qualcuno si è divertito a scrivere le nostre storie con protagonisti diversi.......
> 
> ora dico una cosa, io sono molto realista i matrimoni come si fanno si disfano ... se veramente uno pensa a cio' che dice dovrebbe riflettere sui passi da compiere .... invece io sono qui e lui è la.....e guarda un po' con lei ......


Già.......


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Solo sesso...quindi.......e se fosse......magari cosi capisco che non provo sentimenti....non pensi?


Guarda...secondo me se vi incontrate le cose per te peggioreranno.
C'è però un'unica speranza e cioè che il sesso fra di voi sia catastrofico (o quasi).
Quello sarebbe davvero come ricevere un bello schiaffone e ti aiuterebbe a tornare alla realtà
E sai cosa penso? Che non è per nulla improbabile che ciò accada.
Hai idealizzato l'incontro...ti sei fatta un cinema in testa...l'hai caricato di troppe aspettative e probabilmente ne rimarrai delusa, perchè la realtà spesso non è all'altezza delle fantasie sessuali...
Quello di cui hai bisognoe di ridimensionare questo "amore", questa "passione".
Lui non è il dio del sesso che credi che sia...è un normalissimo uomo...e forse incontrandolo lo smitizzerai un pò...
Per intenderci...rest comunque dell'idea che ci guadagneresti in salute a troncare subito ogni rapporto con lui e a dedicare le tue attenzioni all'uomo che dici di amare.


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ripeto sto facendo tesoro dei tuoi consigli solo tu puoi capirmi......Ci stai passando......Però non ti penti......Anche io sono sicura che incontrandolo non mi pentirei per niente....a prescindere di cosa si faccia o no....possiamo anche solo restare a guardarci negli okki per 10 min......però capirei tanto......
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Altro sintomo del suo unico obiettivo: convincerti.
> La tresca è eccitante e chi ne vive molte sa che lo è tanto più se dura a lungo come caccia gatto-topo.
> Ha trovato in te la donan ideale per la tresca, presa, ma non lo dice troppo, sposata, confusa e mooooolto distante geograficamente!
> Una divertente avventura un paio di volte l'anno per.... vediamo.... 10-12anni, fino ai quaranta circa...... dopo averti rovinato la vita, ti dirà che non ti ha mai promesso niente e la moglie per lui è tutto.
> ...


Hai mostrato il quadro...che già immagino per il futuro......ma se fossi io...a comportarmi cosi.......perchè noi donne dobbiamo subire.....Lo so è difficile..........anche perchè....avete bene capito...che qualche sentimentino è in agguato.......Ho anche immaginato....questa ipotesi....tra un paio di anni lui mi dice...che è finita....è gia so pure quando.....Quando diventerà papà....tutto cambierà.....ne sono sicura......E forse anche io....cambierò e la storia rimarrà solo una splendida parentesi delle nostre vite lontane


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a volte sembra tu voglia leggere solo quello che ti piace di piu'.......
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Altro sintomo del suo unico obiettivo: convincerti.
> La tresca è eccitante e chi ne vive molte sa che lo è tanto più se dura a lungo come caccia gatto-topo.
> Ha trovato in te la donan ideale per la tresca, presa, ma non lo dice troppo, sposata, confusa e mooooolto distante geograficamente!
> Una divertente avventura un paio di volte l'anno per.... vediamo.... 10-12anni, fino ai quaranta circa...... dopo averti rovinato la vita, ti dirà che non ti ha mai promesso niente e la moglie per lui è tutto.
> ...


 
ti prego aiutami ....... io vorrei farle capire questo concetto .....


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> ti prego aiutami ....... io vorrei farle capire questo concetto .....


Già....In tutto questo mi sto facendo prendere solo da delle fantasie........Credo di essere immatura.....credo di non pensare.....credo di essere solo egoista


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questo mi dispiace......Sai......hai ragione...te....leggo quello che mi piace di +....quello che mi fa meno male......Forse....sto sbagliando tutto
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

ma non posso pensare....di chiudere per sempre questa storia......


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Già....In tutto questo mi sto facendo prendere solo da delle fantasie........Credo di essere immatura.....credo di non pensare.....credo di essere solo egoista


no ciccia sei una donna..... siamo diverse da loro ..... credimi ...... viviamo le cose con il cuore e fantastichiamo, loro sono molto piu' terra terra ragionano in maniera diversa dalla nostra


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > so' cosa vuol dire essere di nuovo euforica, essere di nuovo viva, sono sensazioni che provo anch'io e le provano tutte ...... ma in fondo alla strada c'è un muro credimi e ci vai a sbattere a tutta velocità.....
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Hai mostrato il quadro...che già immagino per il futuro......ma se fossi io...a comportarmi cosi.......perchè noi donne dobbiamo subire.....Lo so è difficile..........anche perchè....avete bene capito...che qualche sentimentino è in agguato.......Ho anche immaginato....questa ipotesi....tra un paio di anni lui mi dice...che è finita....è gia so pure quando.....Quando diventerà papà....tutto cambierà.....ne sono sicura......E forse anche io....cambierò e la storia rimarrà solo una splendida parentesi delle nostre vite lontane


Ma davvero credi di poterla gestire?
Hai difficoltà a sostenere una discussione coerente con noi su di lui qui nel sito e credi di poter convivere con le difficoltà di una storia che PER LUI E' SOLO SESSO E PER TE E' INNAMORAMENTO?
Immagina la sceena. Vi vedete. Sesso stupendo (ma quale disastro! Sarà fantastico! Anche se è un cesso e puzza e ha un ....di 5cm!). Finite. Tu ti giri per abbracciarlo, lui si alza e si va a lavare. Poi torna e si accende una sigaretta. Ti sorride  ti dice uqanto sei speciale. guarda l'ora. E' tardissimo! Deve scappare. Lei lo aspetta e non deve farla insospettire, no, cara? Va via. E tu sei lì. il tel squilla. E' tuo marito. Tesoro, cosa compriamo per la cena di stasera?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> no ciccia sei una donna..... siamo diverse da loro ..... credimi ...... viviamo le cose con il cuore e fantastichiamo, loro sono molto piu' terra terra ragionano in maniera diversa dalla nostra


Questo è verissimo.......mi devo ben mettere in testa...che io per lui sono solo uno svago


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questo mi dispiace......Sai......hai ragione...te....leggo quello che mi piace di +....quello che mi fa meno male......Forse....sto sbagliando tutto
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma davvero credi di poterla gestire?
> Hai difficoltà a sostenere una discussione coerente con noi su di lui qui nel sito e credi di poter convivere con le difficoltà di una storia che PER LUI E' SOLO SESSO E PER TE E' INNAMORAMENTO?
> Immagina la sceena. Vi vedete. Sesso stupendo (ma quale disastro! Sarà fantastico! Anche se è un cesso e puzza e ha un ....di 5cm!). Finite. Tu ti giri per abbracciarlo, lui si alza e si va a lavare. Poi torna e si accende una sigaretta. Ti sorride ti dice uqanto sei speciale. guarda l'ora. E' tardissimo! Deve scappare. Lei lo aspetta e non deve farla insospettire, no, cara? Va via. E tu sei lì. il tel squilla. E' tuo marito. Tesoro, cosa compriamo per la cena di stasera?


ODDIO............


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si, vuoi leggere solo quello che vuoi.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ranatan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quando non sarò più in tempo, quando sarò a letto con lui?
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

Allora, okki, ricominciamo. Cosa ti manc ain questo matrimonio che invec elui ti dà?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > imprescindibilmente. Sì.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Grande82 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma non pensi posso incontrarlo e decidere di non andare a letto con lui?
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Allora, okki, ricominciamo. Cosa ti manc ain questo matrimonio che invec elui ti dà?


Lui mi da spensieratezza......su di me non carica nulla......non ci preoccupiamo dei nostri problemi quotidiani.....ci liberiamo da tutto...parliamo solo di noi......


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> ma non posso pensare....di chiudere per sempre questa storia......


Prima o poi sta storia la chiuderete, adesso è un conto...dopo sarà assai più tragica e purtroppo ti chiederai se il gioco valeva la candela


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tu lo pensi?
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Grande82 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > NO
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ah, beh, mi pareva!
> ...


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ranatan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quando non sarò più in tempo, quando sarò a letto con lui?
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Lui mi da spensieratezza......su di me non carica nulla......non ci preoccupiamo dei nostri problemi quotidiani.....ci liberiamo da tutto...parliamo solo di noi......


E con tuo amrito non li avete angoli di spensieratezza, solo vostri? Un corso di ballo, una cena fuori una volta la settimana.... qualcosa solo della coppia e non della famiglia?
Quanto sei stata fidanzata prima del matrimonio? Lui che uomo è?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ascolta, ma tu credi davvero che dopo tu tornerai a casa bella bella come se niente fosse successo?
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Grande82 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma non pensi posso incontrarlo e decidere di non andare a letto con lui?
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E con tuo amrito non li avete angoli di spensieratezza, solo vostri? Un corso di ballo, una cena fuori una volta la settimana.... qualcosa solo della coppia e non della famiglia?
> Quanto sei stata fidanzata prima del matrimonio? Lui che uomo è?


 
Abbiamo una vita bellissima, viaggi, cene.......una vita agiatissima.....Non ci possiamo lamentare....Ci conosciamo da tanto.......Facciamo un sacco di cose insieme


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Lui mi da spensieratezza......su di me non carica nulla......non ci preoccupiamo dei nostri problemi quotidiani.....ci liberiamo da tutto...parliamo solo di noi......


Scusa ne.......TROPPO COMODO....TROPPO FACILE COSI'...

Riscusa...ma ste cose essendo parte lesa mi fanno incazzare a BESTIA!!!!nel mio caso anche a me pesavano i problemi famigliari bollette debiti bimbi malati e caxxate varie e a differenza di lei mai mi sono spensierizzato con un altra  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Scusate attimo di Ot continuate pure


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma sei convinta di quello che scrivi???????
> ...


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quindi mi stai dicendo che non devo sprecare l'occasione e andarci a letto?
> ...


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quindi mi stai dicendo che non devo sprecare l'occasione e andarci a letto?
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No no, è ufficiale...tu non leggi!!
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Abbiamo una vita bellissima, viaggi, cene.......una vita agiatissima.....Non ci possiamo lamentare....Ci conosciamo da tanto.......Facciamo un sacco di cose insieme


Trovare un vostro rito, tanto per iniziare, potrebbe aiutare. 
E poi scoprire le vere cause del tuo bisogno di leggerezza...... Forse sei crescita troppo in fretta. Forse stai vivendo con difficoltà il matrimonio o gli agi.
Lavori? Da quanto? Com'è la tua famiglia? 
Se vuoi davvero concentrarti su te e tuo amrito devi prima sviscerare le cose: prima si distrugge, poi si ricostruisce. 
Tu puoi distruggere in due modi: tradendo (sarà un uragano e difficilmente recuperabile) o asserenso che ami tuo marito, cercando quindi di sfasciare tutto insieme per ricostruire insieme. 
Se gli confessassi tutto lui che direbbe?


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ranatan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Pensa come vuoi......Io sto cercando solo di capire....CHE COSA DEVO FARE
> ...


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Abbiamo una vita bellissima, viaggi, cene.......una vita agiatissima.....Non ci possiamo lamentare....Ci conosciamo da tanto.......Facciamo un sacco di cose insieme


Comincio a credere che ci tai prendendo per i fondelli tutti quanti.
No dico...ma siamo fuori?
Ah, ma bisogna sentirle proprio tutte.
Ma chi te lo fa fare di rovinarti l'esistenza per un capriccio?


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No no, è ufficiale...tu non leggi!!
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Trovare un vostro rito, tanto per iniziare, potrebbe aiutare.
> E poi scoprire le vere cause del tuo bisogno di leggerezza...... Forse sei crescita troppo in fretta. Forse stai vivendo con difficoltà il matrimonio o gli agi.
> Lavori? Da quanto? Com'è la tua famiglia?
> Se vuoi davvero concentrarti su te e tuo amrito devi prima sviscerare le cose: prima si distrugge, poi si ricostruisce.
> ...


Che sono cresciuta troppo in fretta è vero.....verissimo....Non posso confessare......non ha senso....non ha senso nulla.....a questo punto....ho deciso.......davvero.....di chiudere...questa relazione.......i vostri pareri mi hanno aiutato moltissimo......Quanto potrò stare male,1 ,2, 3 ,4 mesi...o anni.....Devo rinunciare a lui......devo vivere la mia vita.....la mia vita matrimoniale


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Comincio a credere che ci tai prendendo per i fondelli tutti quanti.
> No dico...ma siamo fuori?
> Ah, ma bisogna sentirle proprio tutte.
> Ma chi te lo fa fare di rovinarti l'esistenza per un capriccio?


Hai detto bene....l'esistenza per un capriccio..........Ho deciso......Non vado...Non ci vado.......


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ranatan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Pensa come vuoi......Io sto cercando solo di capire....CHE COSA DEVO FARE
> ...


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ranatan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ohhhhh l'hai visto??????
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Che sono cresciuta troppo in fretta è vero.....verissimo....Non posso confessare......non ha senso....non ha senso nulla.....a questo punto....ho deciso.......davvero.....di chiudere...questa relazione.......i vostri pareri mi hanno aiutato moltissimo......Quanto potrò stare male,1 ,2, 3 ,4 mesi...o anni.....Devo rinunciare a lui......devo vivere la mia vita.....la mia vita matrimoniale


tesoro, per esperienza, se non ti metti in discussione ci ricadi, con lui o con un altro, pure tra 10anni! 
Devi prendere coscienza di due cose: di voler davvero chiudere con l'altro, non per i nostri pareri, ma perchè capisci che è giusto per te, che non lo sosterresti, che ci perdi troppo (intanto, se non sei convinta, temporeggia, l'hai fatto per anni, puoi continuare); di voler ricostruire con tuo marito (e non continuare, che non ha senso! Devi trovare i problemi. Se coi soldi ci sei magari un terapeuta ti aiuta a parlarne, se no siamo qui, meno bravi e più lunghi, ma insistenti e meno cari!)!!


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Che sono cresciuta troppo in fretta è vero.....verissimo....Non posso confessare......non ha senso....non ha senso nulla.....a questo punto....ho deciso.......davvero.....di chiudere...questa relazione.......i vostri pareri mi hanno aiutato moltissimo......Quanto potrò stare male,1 ,2, 3 ,4 mesi...o anni.....Devo rinunciare a lui......devo vivere la mia vita.....la mia vita matrimoniale


 
MA STAI SCHERZANO QUELLO TEMPO DUE SETTIMANE NON TI RICORDI MANCO PIU' CHI E' CE LO DICE LA TATA ......


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > MA TESORO QUELLO CHE DEVI FARE LO PUOI TROVARE SOLO DENTRO DI TE!!!!! NOI NON TI POSSIAMO DIRE FAI O NON FAI!!!!! SEI TU CHE SAI COME E' LA TUIA VITA MATRIMONIALE E LA TUA VITA IN GENERALE!!!!
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eh...si!
> ...


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Che sono cresciuta troppo in fretta è vero.....verissimo....Non posso confessare......non ha senso....non ha senso nulla.....a questo punto....ho deciso.......davvero.....di chiudere...questa relazione.......i vostri pareri mi hanno aiutato moltissimo......Quanto potrò stare male,1 ,2, 3 ,4 mesi...o anni.....Devo rinunciare a lui......devo vivere la mia vita.....la mia vita matrimoniale


Sono contenta...davvero...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono contenta...davvero...


alleluia


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ranatan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > me lo dici a me che è da ieri che glielo scrivo .......
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> alleluia


Casa solo tu stai cominciando a conoscermi un pò di più......Solo tu mi puoi dare una mano


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Casa solo tu stai cominciando a conoscermi un pò di più......Solo tu mi puoi dare una mano


piu' di quello no eh!!!! i piedi mi servono.........


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> piu' di quello no eh!!!! i piedi mi servono.........


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> piu' di quello no eh!!!! i piedi mi servono.........


hai capito...che le ultime parole che ho scritto sono state buttate li......credi ci possa riuscire.....davvero a non incontrarlo?


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > MA TESORO QUELLO CHE DEVI FARE LO PUOI TROVARE SOLO DENTRO DI TE!!!!! NOI NON TI POSSIAMO DIRE FAI O NON FAI!!!!! SEI TU CHE SAI COME E' LA TUIA VITA MATRIMONIALE E LA TUA VITA IN GENERALE!!!!
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Concordo tu puoi fare quello che vuoi e noi qui in base alle nostre esperienze possiamo solo aiutarti a riflettere, io ho analizzato molto il tradimento di mia moglie purtroppo l'ho vissuto per 3 anni scoprendo solo alla fine il tradimento sessuale......posso dirti che lei è cambiata molto, si lei è sempre qui ma non è più la madre di una volta, con i suoi cari non è più quella di una volta il tutto per cosa? un amore VIRTUALE loro si conoscevano profondamente eppure io so che tutti e due si presentavano con una maschera diversa dalla realtà che sono veramente, gli incontri chiaramente finivano a letto e come qualcuno già aveva detto e facile dare il massimo di se stessi per un ora o due di presenza, erano innamorati della situazione, e grazie a questo hanno rovinato la vita a molte persone e a loro stessi.......sono storie che non hanno senso, potrei capire se uno s'innamorasse di un collega di un amico che vedi 8 ore al giorno e allora magari decidi di mollare tutto per ricominciare una nuova vita....ma pensaci bene una storia così cosa può portare? sei già sul l'orlo dell'ossessione e più andrà avanti e peggio sarà.
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> hai capito...che le ultime parole che ho scritto sono state buttate li......credi ci possa riuscire.....davvero a non incontrarlo?


cosa vorresti sentire anzi leggere????

io ti vedo molto indecisa e confusa, qualcuno potrebbe far crollare le tue convinzioni in un attimo.
credo sia opportuno che tu ti femi un attimo, rfiletti su quello che hai e pensi veramente se vale la pensa buittarlo via, perchè la strada che vuoi inforcare è una strada senza uscita, qualunque cosa tu faccia sarà per sempre compromesso.

ti faro' una confessione, pochi mesi prima del matrimonio un uomo, molto bello ed affascinante, mi fece una corte spudorata e spietatissima. allora io amavo il mio futuro marito, e in quel momento lui era al servizio miltiare, non l'ho tradito e non mi sono mai pentita di quella scelta nonostante le mie amiche ancora mi dicono che era un figo stratosferico.
è stata dura e non sai quanto, abitava nel mio palazzo, vedevo lui e sua moglie, peraltro bellissima, ogni giorno, avevo la tentazione a portata di mano e non l'ho fatto. 
rifletti su quello che ti ho scritto io e gli altri.
prenditi una pausa e con calma riflettici, senza condizionamenti.


----------



## Old Angel (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Angel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > spero solo di trovare il coraggio....di chiudermi questa porta....e di non pensarci più...anche se mi conosco e nn è facile penserò sempre....che fa...con chi è? sorride....
> ...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Spero di non avere rimpianti.....di nessun genere....spero di dimenticarlo.....spero di non pensarci più....spero che quando mi troverò nella sua città....non mi sentirò dentro un vuoto.....


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

Casa, se le riposti il mio ultimo post, magari a te ti legge!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Spero di non avere rimpianti.....di nessun genere....spero di dimenticarlo.....spero di non pensarci più....spero che quando mi troverò nella sua città....non mi sentirò dentro un vuoto.....


Vedila così, se dovessi avere rimpianti basta chiamarlo e lui accorrerà! Sii tu ad avere il coltello dalla parte del manico!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> cosa vorresti sentire anzi leggere????
> 
> io ti vedo molto indecisa e confusa, qualcuno potrebbe far crollare le tue convinzioni in un attimo.
> credo sia opportuno che tu ti femi un attimo, rfiletti su quello che hai e pensi veramente se vale la pensa buittarlo via, perchè la strada che vuoi inforcare è una strada senza uscita, qualunque cosa tu faccia sarà per sempre compromesso.
> ...


Ho meno di un mese...per pensare....Prometto a me stessa...che ci penserò...moltissimo.....Mi sento uno straccio.....credimi


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Vedila così, se dovessi avere rimpianti basta chiamarlo e lui accorrerà! Sii tu ad avere il coltello dalla parte del manico!


Fino adesso sono stata io ad avere la parte del manico......Lui mi ha sempre cercata per primo.........Lui mi implora di vedermi........Lui mi dice certe frasi......


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ho meno di un mese...per pensare....Prometto a me stessa...che ci penserò...moltissimo.....Mi sento uno straccio.....credimi





okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Fino adesso sono stata io ad avere la parte del manico......Lui mi ha sempre cercata per primo.........Lui mi implora di vedermi........Lui mi dice certe frasi......


RIMANDA!!!!!!!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> RIMANDA!!!!!!!


rimandare significa....farmi ancora del male.....Io non devo rimandare l'incontro.....devo seriamente decidere........


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Spero di non avere rimpianti.....di nessun genere....spero di dimenticarlo.....spero di non pensarci più....spero che quando mi troverò nella sua città....non mi sentirò dentro un vuoto.....


Adesso è "quasi" normale che tu ti senta così. Ti pare impossibile dimenticarlo e non sentire più fitte di gelosia al solo pensiero di non sapere con chi è e a chi sta sorridendo.
E' chiaro, tu sei cotta persa per questo tizio.
Ma vedrai, se tieni duro, se stacchi la spina (nel vero senso della parola) come ti ha consigliato qualcuno, se cancelli il suo numero di telefono (meglio ancora se cambi numero tu), presto o tardi passerà.
Diventerà un ricordo paicevole...e al massimo resterà un pizzico di dolce nostalgia.
Prova. Che ti costa? Stai lontana da lui per parecchi mesi e pensa ad altro...e quando il ricordo corre a lui...scaccialo dalla tua testa, mettendoti a fare altro...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (10 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Adesso è "quasi" normale che tu ti senta così. Ti pare impossibile dimenticarlo e non sentire più fitte di gelosia al solo pensiero di non sapere con chi è e a chi sta sorridendo.
> E' chiaro, tu sei cotta persa per questo tizio.
> Ma vedrai, se tieni duro, se stacchi la spina (nel vero senso della parola) come ti ha consigliato qualcuno, se cancelli il suo numero di telefono (meglio ancora se cambi numero tu), presto o tardi passerà.
> Diventerà un ricordo paicevole...e al massimo resterà un pizzico di dolce nostalgia.
> Prova. Che ti costa? Stai lontana da lui per parecchi mesi e pensa ad altro...e quando il ricordo corre a lui...scaccialo dalla tua testa, mettendot a fare altro...


Spero davvero di essere..forte....La prima volta....è stata una tragedia..........Infatti ci sono ricaduta del tutto e peggio di prima.....Adesso......adesso............devo provare, del resto non è mica una "droga"


----------



## ranatan (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Spero davvero di essere..forte....La prima volta....è stata una tragedia..........Infatti ci sono ricaduta del tutto e peggio di prima.....Adesso......adesso............devo provare, del resto non è mica una "droga"


Prendila come una sfida con te stessa.
Ce la puoi fare e ce la farai...dimostra a te stessa di essere forte, ne uscirai rinfrancata.
Certo che non è una droga...ma è sicuramente un'ossessione e come tale va trattata...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ho meno di un mese...per pensare....Prometto a me stessa...che ci penserò...moltissimo.....Mi sento uno straccio.....credimi





okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Fino adesso sono stata io ad avere la parte del manico......Lui mi ha sempre cercata per primo.........Lui mi implora di vedermi........Lui mi dice certe frasi......


ti capisco .... sentirsi uno straccio è poco ma pensa come ti sentiresti fra due mesi quando crederai di aver fatto una cazzata ...... ho reso l'idea?????

metti in conto che lui non si darà per vinto mai, fra un po' sparirà e forse sarà ancor piu' doloroso perchè prenderai coscienza che è finita per davvero ....... ma attenzione  dopo ricomparirà come un fungo e poi risparirà e poi ricomparirà .... per un po' lo farà ....... taglia bene tutti i cordoni ombelicali

altri lo sanno qui dentro io lo mandai affunculo la prima volta perchè mi disse che non provava niente per me e non si sentiva piu' attratto da me....... dopo 15 giorni aveva già cambiato idea ..... gli uomini si fanno guidare dal prurito cara mia......
ma la mia è un altra storia ..... ogni storia è diversa ......


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

aggiungo se hai qualche duccio in futoro scrivimi pure in mp ........ di solito sono nella 101


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (10 Aprile 2008)

*posto*

Okki ciao,avevo intuito nella tua "reticenza" al non voler spiegare bene come vi eravate conosciuti che c'era qualcosa di virtuale nella faccenda...nel parlare e conoscere in rete io personalmente non ci vedo niente di male sia chiaro...

Come non ci vedo nulla di male nell'interessarsi a qualcuno,quando parlando di giorno in giorno si iniziano a conoscere molte cose su quella persona...se poi l'hai anche visto (in webcam) e ti e' pure piaciuto meglio ancora...

Io ho piu' esperienze a riguardo,ma e' stata la prima a insegnarmi a stare coi piedi per terra quando succede una cosa del genere...


Perche' tu parli di questa persona con un trasporto uguale a quello che avevo io la prima volta che mi e' successo...ma...mancava l'incontro...il contatto fisico anche solo di un abbraccio...il parlare stando vicini e guardandosi negli occhi...


Nel mio caso non fu una buona idea mandare tutto a quel paese per una che non avevo mai incontrato...quindi il mio consiglio e' quello di toccare con mano prima di parlare di chissa' cosa...

Nel tuo caso pero' c'e' un altro ma Okki...sei sposata,si ok non hai figli ma sei cmq sposata...non ho idea di quanto tuo marito ti ami(se ti ami...) forse non ti sa ascoltare e non ti sa dire quelle cose che ti dice l'altro e questo fa pensare...

Ma fra il rischio di perdere una persona che ti conosce dal "vivo" e quello di rischiare il tuo matrimonio per una persona che fino a adesso ha detto solo parole parole e parole...fra l'altro gia impegnata e per di piu' distante parecchi km da te...be' Okki...non penso tu sia cosi giovane da capire qual'e' il rischio minore...


Si ok,lui potrebbe essere la storia piu' bella della tua vita,ma sara' sempre impegnato...lontano e incontrollabile (perche' uno che e' sposato e fa il galletto su internet e' incontrollabile credimi...)

Tu sei libera di continuare questa situazione fino a quanto vuoi...io al tuo posto (parlo col senno di poi pero' sia chiaro...) Prima mi aprirei con la persona che mi conosce e che mi sta vicino tutti i giorni...cercando di fargli capire che non c'e' stato nulla di premeditato e soprattutto che non e' mai successo nulla a livello fisico (ahime' non si puo' dire lo stesso a livello emotivo...si capisce da come ne parli...)

Poi tutto dipende dalla sua reazione...ma almeno sara' un punto di inizio per capire quanto tiene a te tuo marito e quanto tu possa piu' o meno desiderare di lasciarti questa piccola parentesi dietro e ritrovare un intesa con tuo marito...

In rete ci si puo' conoscere Okki,parlare e anche confidarsi...nascono conoscenze che...poi possono diventare amicizie quando ci si incontra...ci si puo' anche innamorare,ma non puo' restare tutto in un monitor(anche se vedi la persona in carne e ossa non e' la stessa cosa....io pure vedo alcuni film dove ci sono donne in carne e ossa che fanno determinate cose...ma mica e' lo stesso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

La mia considerazione finale Okki e' che tu sei stata rapita dall'innamoramento di rete che colpisce parecchia gente...ne sei intrigata perche' sara' la prima volta che ti capita...per me fu distruttiva questa cosa...spero non sara' cosi per te...


Questa e' la mia diagnosi.
__________________


L'ho postato qui dal primo tuo discorso aperto in merito...incontralo pure...potrebbe essere tutto come hai immaginato oppure anche meglio...

Di certo e' che lui rimarra' sposato e un galletto che gira sempre in rete...quando iniziera' la vostra storia cosa farai Okki?

Appena avrai un attimo di tempo accenderai il pc e ti metterai a cercarlo sulle chat?Nei forum?

O ti spaccerai per una ragazzetta e cercherai di abbordarlo nella chat/forum dove vi siete conosciuti per vedere lui come si comporta?


----------



## Old Confù (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dici quindi che devo credere alle sue parole solo per tutelare me stessa?.....Solo per non farmi del male......Io so già che per lui rappresento la sua bomba immaginaria del sesso.......Lui è attratto dal mio aspetto fisico....questo lo so.........Però come dici tu.....credo anche in altro......per non farmi del male........Ma penso solo alla mia di situazione.....della sua, della sua vita matrimoniale....credimi non mi importa nulla.......Poi* io e sua moglie siamo cosi diverse.....sia fisicamente......che di testa......E mi kiedo a volte....perchè allora è attratto cosi tanto da me?[*/quote]
> ...


----------



## Old Confù (10 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ranatan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti dopo tanti pareri mi sto convincendo a chiamarlo e dirgli che non se ne fa nulla e che non lo posso incontrare....e *piano piano staccarmi da lui*
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> okkidicristallo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > casa71 ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old Confù (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> cofusa27q ha detto:
> 
> 
> > okkidicristallo ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ah ... bentornata


ci conosciamo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> altra perla di saggezza........
> *il mio: tu saresti stata per me la donna perfetta ..... perchè non ti ho incontrato prima ..... perchè tutte le volte che sono venuto nella tua città i nostri sguardi non si sono mai incontrati ..... perchè qualcuno si è divertito a scrivere le nostre storie con protagonisti diversi.......*
> 
> *ora dico una cosa, io sono molto realista i matrimoni come si fanno si disfano ... se veramente uno pensa a cio' che dice dovrebbe riflettere sui passi da compiere .... invece io sono qui e lui è la.....e guarda un po' con lei .*.....


*sono nel manuale del playboy de noi antri

*quanta saggezza in sintesi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Scusa ne.......TROPPO COMODO....TROPPO FACILE COSI'...
> 
> Riscusa...ma ste cose essendo parte lesa mi fanno incazzare a BESTIA!!!!nel mio caso anche a me pesavano i problemi famigliari bollette debiti bimbi malati e caxxate varie e a differenza di lei mai mi sono spensierizzato con un altra
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci conosciamo?


Penso proprio di sì!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Trovare un vostro rito, tanto per iniziare, potrebbe aiutare.
> E poi scoprire le vere cause del tuo bisogno di leggerezza...... *Forse sei cresciuta troppo in fretta.* Forse stai vivendo con difficoltà il matrimonio o gli agi.
> Lavori? Da quanto? Com'è la tua famiglia?
> Se vuoi davvero concentrarti su te e tuo marito devi prima sviscerare le cose: prima si distrugge, poi si ricostruisce.
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > cofusa27q ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Old Confù (10 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> cofusa27q ha detto:
> 
> 
> > casa71 ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *sono nel manuale del playboy de noi antri
> 
> *quanta saggezza in sintesi!


 
a me mi aveva incontrata prima! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   (sarà per questo che tutto sommato quantomeno l'amicizia dura...)

E' che ha ingravidato prima l'altra! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me mi aveva incontrata prima!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La potenza è nulla senza controllo!!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me mi aveva incontrata prima!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi pari la protagonista di 'lanterne rosse'!!!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi pari la protagonista di 'lanterne rosse'!!!


 
ahahahah 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   "lanterna rossa alla seconda cassssa" (detto alla calabrese...)

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (10 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi fai morire........


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Aprile 2008)

*okki*

Okki, andresti a comperare una dose di eroina per poi sparartela in vena?
Potresti andare a comperarla al parco di notte, dove sai che si riuniscono i drogati e gli spacciatori. Solo l'andare a comperarla sarebbe un programma e tanto. Ti immagini il brivido, l'adrenalina, il fascino del proibito, la paura che qualcosa possa andare storto. Forse non te la inietteresti nemmeno, forse ti basterebbe la sensazione di averla comprata, di tenere la dose in mano. O chissà, forse te la faresti proprio: pare che non esista sensazione più bella di quella che si prova bucandosi (molto ma mooolto meglio che il sesso). Forse la proveresti per curiosità pensando di saperla poi gestire come nella canzone “La scimmia” di Eugenio Finardi
( http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=JkOVTGk1AEE ).


Non l'hai mai provata l'eroina e non ti passa nemmeno per la testa di incominciare ad usarla ora.
Perché?
Perché disponi dell'esperienza raccontata da quelli che ci sono già passati. Sai che “lo sballo”, per quanto meraviglioso sia, potrebbe rovinare la tua vita e quella dei tuoi famigliari. Sai che sarebbe difficilissimo uscirne, pagheresti un prezzo personale altissimo. Nel più intimo di te stessa sai che tu e i tuoi famigliari non siete venuti al mondo per vivere una vita tanto triste e degradante.


Ma allora perché c'è in te un così forte desiderio di incontrare questo amante virtuale? Niente nasce per caso. È una spia, un segnale di allarme che ti manca qualcosa. Qualcosa dentro te ti sta lanciando un grido di aiuto. È un sentimento utile perché ti indica la strada per diventare una persona migliore, più completa. Serve alla tua auto conoscenza. Devi analizzarlo questo sentimento, solo tu puoi decifrarlo (dietro ci può essere un trauma di infanzia, un bisogno nascosto di spiritualità, qualsiasi cosa). Se elimini questo ostacolo potrai vivere più felice, in maggior pienezza.


Coraggio Okki, resisti! Ti assicuro che ne vale la pena.


E non la farla sta cazzata! Porca miseria! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






PS
Ragà, lo so che Okki si era già convinta, insisto un po', così tanto per garantire.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Okki, andresti a comperare una dose di eroina per poi sparartela in vena?
> Potresti andare a comperarla al parco di notte, dove sai che si riuniscono i drogati e gli spacciatori. Solo l'andare a comperarla sarebbe un programma e tanto. Ti immagini il brivido, l'adrenalina, il fascino del proibito, la paura che qualcosa possa andare storto. Forse non te la inietteresti nemmeno, forse ti basterebbe la sensazione di averla comprata, di tenere la dose in mano. O chissà, forse te la faresti proprio: pare che non esista sensazione più bella di quella che si prova bucandosi (molto ma mooolto meglio che il sesso). Forse la proveresti per curiosità pensando di saperla poi gestire come nella canzone “La scimmia” di Eugenio Finardi
> ( http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=JkOVTGk1AEE ).
> 
> ...


Buongiorno.....Sono le 07.41 del mattino.....e devo dirvi la verità......Ieri sono stata al tel con lui........Mi sono ripersa tra le sue parole,la sua voce.....E' la voglia che ho di lui...è davvero tanta........Ieri ho cercato di essere più distaccata....ho cercato di dirgli che....non voglio vederlo.....Credetemi....ho cercato in tutti  modi....di lasciar perdere.....NON CI SONO RIUSCITA!!!!!E' come se mi cattura....l'anima.......
Ho passato una serata tremenda...sono andata a letto presto per non pensare.......Però....quando lo sento al cell la mia anima VIVE!!!!........ieri ero quasi convinta.......oggi....mi sono risvegliata con mille dubbi.....Incertezze.....Lacrime.........Voglio uscire...da questa situazione......

Un bacio a tutti voi

Okki


----------



## Old casa71 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Buongiorno.....Sono le 07.41 del mattino.....e devo dirvi la verità......Ieri sono stata al tel con lui........Mi sono ripersa tra le sue parole,la sua voce.....E' la voglia che ho di lui...è davvero tanta........Ieri ho cercato di essere più distaccata....ho cercato di dirgli che....non voglio vederlo.....Credetemi....ho cercato in tutti modi....di lasciar perdere.....NON CI SONO RIUSCITA!!!!!E' come se mi cattura....l'anima.......
> Ho passato una serata tremenda...sono andata a letto presto per non pensare.......Però....quando lo sento al cell la mia anima VIVE!!!!........ieri ero quasi convinta.......oggi....mi sono risvegliata con mille dubbi.....Incertezze.....Lacrime.........Voglio uscire...da questa situazione......
> 
> Un bacio a tutti voi
> ...


 
Vuoi smettere vuoi uscrine???? comincia a staccare il telefono a non rispondere ...... comincia da li


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Ad oggi non capisco perchè tutto questo deve capitarmi......Non posso vivere in tranquillità...Perchè devo avere sempre il pensiero di ciò che fa.....dove si trova...cosa fa nel weekend........Il fine settimana per scelta non ci sentiamo.....poichè sia io che lui siamo sempre impegnati con i nostri compagni.......Quindi...attendo sempre il lunedì per avere qualche notizia....la stessa cosa vale per lui......Tra i due ripeto sono io che mi faccio sentire meno........
Spesso sogno il nostro incontro......Sogno di vedere i suoi okki........il suo sorriso......Intravedere la sua anima.......Immagino un bacio con lui.......che strana sensazione!!!!!!

Ieri ero arrivata al punto di finire tutto........Ma dopo la sua telefonata.....tutto si è rimesso in gioco.....Ho sofferto moltissimo......Mi sono mostrata dapprima.....indifferente...ma l'emozione...è risalita come un onda.....mi ha letteralmente travolto.....e quindi sono scivolata per l'ennesima volta......
Dopo la telefonata...mi è mancata l'aria.....sono stata per un pò...a riflettere....a pensare....a lacerarmi dentro......
Sinceramente non mi va di fare del male a nessuno, piuttosto preferisco farlo solo a me stessa......preferisco soffrire io per un distacco...e cercare di recuperare la mia viita......cercare di dimenticare......Mi chiedo perchè è cosi difficile......Per allontanarmi da lui....di punto in bianco....devo cambiare numero, cancellare tutto.......eliminare ogni ricordo......Lo ferirò......E di certo non voglio questo........Poi penso.....ma davvero sono capace....di vivere...senza di lui?
A questa domanda mi perviene un vuoto enorme......Oggettivamente lui ormai è entrato nella mia vita....anche se non lo conosco di persona....ma è entrato nella mia vita....esiste da 3 anni quasi.....Il solo pensiero di esserci l'uno per l'altra ci rende più vivi......Anche oggi ripeto le stesse cose......Non so che pensare.....Devo trovare il coraggio di chiudere questa relazione....o il coraggio di incontrarlo...per eliminare tutti i miei dubbi.....Magari incontrandolo....ci rendiamo conto che la nostra è una semplice amicizia....che ci siamo illusi.....e chi lo sa......diventeremo solo dei buoni amici.....In molti mi hanno detto che la realtà....chiaramente è diversa...ho personificato lui secondo le mie aspettative......e chiaramente non è detto che sia cosi per come lo immagino......Qualsiasi strada decido di intraprendere....devo essere forte e sicura di me stessa!!!!

Okki


----------



## Old casa71 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ad oggi non capisco perchè tutto questo deve capitarmi......Non posso vivere in tranquillità...Perchè devo avere sempre il pensiero di ciò che fa.....dove si trova...cosa fa nel weekend........Il fine settimana per scelta non ci sentiamo.....poichè sia io che lui siamo sempre impegnati con i nostri compagni.......Quindi...attendo sempre il lunedì per avere qualche notizia....la stessa cosa vale per lui......Tra i due ripeto sono io che mi faccio sentire meno........
> Spesso sogno il nostro incontro......Sogno di vedere i suoi okki........il suo sorriso......Intravedere la sua anima.......Immagino un bacio con lui.......che strana sensazione!!!!!!
> 
> Ieri ero arrivata al punto di finire tutto........Ma dopo la sua telefonata.....tutto si è rimesso in gioco.....Ho sofferto moltissimo......Mi sono mostrata dapprima.....indifferente...ma l'emozione...è risalita come un onda.....mi ha letteralmente travolto.....e quindi sono scivolata per l'ennesima volta......
> ...


mamma mia come faccio a piegartelo?????
ogni volta che lo sentirai tutte le tue convinzioni crolleranno...... ormai ci sei dentro bimba escine finchè sei in tempo ........ quello ti fa' affondare in uno stato depressivo post incontro ......
non dico piu' niente, ho già dato....... e ieri con lui ho nuovamente dato un altro po' di sangue .... se solo tu capissi che non è solo tutto questa energia vitale  ma è anche tanto dolore forse capiresti che è meglio fuggire a gambe levate da una storia così


----------



## Old Angel (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ad oggi non capisco perchè tutto questo deve capitarmi......Non posso vivere in tranquillità...Perchè devo avere sempre il pensiero di ciò che fa.....dove si trova...cosa fa nel weekend........Il fine settimana per scelta non ci sentiamo.....poichè sia io che lui siamo sempre impegnati con i nostri compagni.......Quindi...attendo sempre il lunedì per avere qualche notizia....la stessa cosa vale per lui......Tra i due ripeto sono io che mi faccio sentire meno........
> Spesso sogno il nostro incontro......Sogno di vedere i suoi okki........il suo sorriso......Intravedere la sua anima.......Immagino un bacio con lui.......che strana sensazione!!!!!!
> 
> Ieri ero arrivata al punto di finire tutto........Ma dopo la sua telefonata.....tutto si è rimesso in gioco.....Ho sofferto moltissimo......Mi sono mostrata dapprima.....indifferente...ma l'emozione...è risalita come un onda.....mi ha letteralmente travolto.....e quindi sono scivolata per l'ennesima volta......
> ...


Beh questo lo pensi te, tu non sai se sta facendo lo stesso giochetto con altre 10.....ocio la distanza internet.....sono brutte bestie....non fidarti dei 3 anni c'è gente che ha tanta pazienza e concima il proprio terreno quanto basta.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh questo lo pensi te, tu non sai se sta facendo lo stesso giochetto con altre 10.....ocio la distanza internet.....sono brutte bestie....non fidarti dei 3 anni c'è gente che ha tanta pazienza e concima il proprio terreno quanto basta.


Questo è vero ma non mi pare il tipo......


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> mamma mia come faccio a piegartelo?????
> ogni volta che lo sentirai tutte le tue convinzioni crolleranno...... ormai ci sei dentro bimba escine finchè sei in tempo ........ quello ti fa' affondare in uno stato depressivo post incontro ......
> non dico piu' niente, ho già dato....... e ieri con lui ho nuovamente dato un altro po' di sangue .... se solo tu capissi che non è solo tutto questa energia vitale ma è anche tanto dolore forse capiresti che è meglio fuggire a gambe levate da una storia così


MMMM.....Quindi non devo cedere......Devo essere forte a non cadere a questa tentazione....fortissima


----------



## Old Angel (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Questo è vero ma non mi pare il tipo......


Beh certo altrimenti non saresti a questo punto....però pensa sono 25 anni che sto con mia moglie...che ci vivo pelle a pelle...mai fatto niente da soli e.......non mi pareva la tipa


----------



## Old Confù (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Questo è vero ma non mi pare il tipo......


Okki...dirò la stessa cosa che direi ad 1 mia amica...& che si è rivelata corretta, in quasi tutte le storie del genere...

Non penserai di essere tu l'unica con cui lui si sia comportato così...
non penserai che questa sia la sua prima volta vero?!?

Basati sulla disponibilità che ti da...di chiamarlo, di mandargli sms...il fatto che vi sentiate così spesso...per me è indice del fatto che nn sia la sua prima volta!!!!
Secondo me chi per la prima volta capita in una cosa del genere...soprattutto 1 uomo, ne è quantomeno disorientato e per quanto "piacere" possa fargli, tenta di salvaguardare almeno all'inizio il proprio matrimonio...da meno disponibilità e mette più paletti...in modo tale che se qualcosa succeda, almeno può scaricare la colpa su di te!!!


----------



## Old Angel (11 Aprile 2008)

Poi non capisco, tante seghe mentali...comunque lui è stato chiaro no? parla bene della moglie....non ha nessuna intenzione di lasciarla...allora che vuole...ma poi parliamoci chiaro tu fai gli stessi ragionamenti di lui....volete la semplice scopata.....volete togliervi lo sfizio e basta.....non mettiamo inutilmente sentimenti in gioco per trovare delle scuse.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Poi non capisco, tante seghe mentali...comunque lui è stato chiaro no? parla bene della moglie....non ha nessuna intenzione di lasciarla...allora che vuole...ma poi parliamoci chiaro tu fai gli stessi ragionamenti di lui....volete la semplice scopata.....volete togliervi lo sfizio e basta.....non mettiamo inutilmente sentimenti in gioco per trovare delle scuse.


Effettivamente hai ragione, io la penso come lui.....mi comporto come lui...faccio il suo stesso gioco....?....Non so cosa questo voglia dire....Può darsi abbia ragione tu......


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Okki...dirò la stessa cosa che direi ad 1 mia amica...& che si è rivelata corretta, in quasi tutte le storie del genere...
> 
> Non penserai di essere tu l'unica con cui lui si sia comportato così...
> non penserai che questa sia la sua prima volta vero?!?
> ...


Che lui sappia gestire la situazione.....a parte dimenticarsi il cell a casa e creare tutto quel casino ........Cmq.....da quello che dice....è la prima volta che vive una relazione virtuale.......o almeno non cosi profonda come la nostra....


----------



## Old Confù (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Che lui sappia gestire la situazione.....a parte dimenticarsi il cell a casa e creare tutto quel casino ........Cmq.....da quello che dice....è la prima volta che vive una relazione virtuale.......o almeno non cosi profonda come la nostra....


Okki, 
è la prima volta che tu vivi, una relazione virtuale o nn, che sia extraconiugale?!?

allora, io sono stata: tradita, amante & traditrice...il 5% Okki...fidati delle sue parole....ma non del tutto!!!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Okki,
> è la prima volta che tu vivi, una relazione virtuale o nn, che sia extraconiugale?!?
> 
> allora, io sono stata: tradita, amante & traditrice...il 5% Okki...fidati delle sue parole....ma non del tutto!!!


Ascolto il tuo consiglio........Non sai quanti dubbi ho...anche su questa cosa.......A volte mi chiedo....ma è cosi solo con me.........Quante altre già si è portato a letto........Con quante ha già fatto questo squallido gioco?.....Se è cosi povera moglie!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Che lui sappia gestire la situazione.....a parte dimenticarsi il cell a casa e creare tutto quel casino ........Cmq.....da quello che dice....è la prima volta che vive una relazione virtuale.......o almeno non cosi profonda come la nostra....


scusa ma quale casino?
io non vedo neanche l'ombra di casini su questa storia.
secondo me sparito messenger e telefonino finito tutto.
io come al solito mi ripeto.. questi sono i macelli che creano i messenger.
e me lo conferma il fatto che non succede mai niente... tutti appesi al messenger. 
è tutto nel messenger. non fa parte della vita reale... è una realtà nella realtà...
una realtà parallela. ecco perché tu hai paura di farla diventare reale questa storia.
vuoi il film fatto su misura da te.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Okki,
> è la prima volta che tu vivi, una relazione virtuale o nn, che sia extraconiugale?!?
> 
> allora, io sono stata: tradita, amante & traditrice...il 5% Okki...fidati delle sue parole....ma non del tutto!!!


 dopo tutto quello che è successo ieri.....ho pensato anche semplicemente......quanto è difficile tradire......però la tentazione sovrasta il cuore!

okki


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma quale casino?
> io non vedo neanche l'ombra di casini su questa storia.
> secondo me sparito messenger e telefonino finito tutto.
> io come al solito mi ripeto.. questi sono i macelli che creano i messenger.
> ...


Il casino dipende dall'incontro...è chiaro che se lo incontro...non è più virtuale sta storia


----------



## Old Angel (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Effettivamente hai ragione, io la penso come lui.....mi comporto come lui...faccio il suo stesso gioco....?....Non so cosa questo voglia dire....Può darsi abbia ragione tu......


Guarda niente di strano tieni un prurito che ti vuoi togliere, un prurito che abbiamo tutti, solo che non sai alle conseguenze che potresti andare incontro, c'è chi ci riesce trattenersi e ce chi non ci riesce.....io penso che tu ormai tieni il chiodo fisso e non ci sarà santo che ti farà cambiare idea.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Il casino dipende dall'incontro...è chiaro che se lo incontro...non è più virtuale sta storia


ed è in questa tua risposta la risposta che cercavi.
tu vuoi che resti virtuale e il motivo lo conosci già..


----------



## Old Confù (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Il casino dipende dall'incontro...è chiaro che se lo incontro...non è più virtuale sta storia


Ma è cmq facilmente gestibile...abitate lontani...e ha ragione Anna, cambiato numero di cell. & msnger risolvete il probl.!!!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Guarda niente di strano tieni un prurito che ti vuoi togliere, un prurito che abbiamo tutti, solo che non sai alle conseguenze che potresti andare incontro, c'è chi ci riesce trattenersi e ce chi non ci riesce.....io penso che tu ormai tieni il chiodo fisso e non ci sarà santo che ti farà cambiare idea.


Sto provando con tutte le mie forze....a non cadere....a tutto ciò.......credimi....ma è molto difficile.....moltissimo


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ma è cmq facilmente gestibile...abitate lontani...e ha ragione Anna, cambiato numero di cell. & msnger risolvete il probl.!!!


Ho già provato....a chiudere tutto....ma non ci sono riuscita....ci sono ricaduta


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ed è in questa tua risposta la risposta che cercavi.
> tu vuoi che resti virtuale e il motivo lo conosci già..


Ecco esatto allora:

Dico si per il virtuale...per non ferire...nessuno....anche se secondo me il virtuale è già inteso come tradimento,  mi sentirei però meno in colpa......troppo comodo.......


Dico si per l'incontro.....per vederlo.........semplicemente per capire un pò di cosette.....


Dico no ad entrambe le scelte per recuperare la mia vita adesso!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Guarda niente di strano tieni un prurito che ti vuoi togliere, un prurito che abbiamo tutti, solo che non sai alle conseguenze che potresti andare incontro, c'è chi ci riesce trattenersi e ce chi non ci riesce.....io penso che tu ormai tieni il chiodo fisso e non ci sarà santo che ti farà cambiare idea.


guarda che forse hai capito male... dipendesse da lei non lo incontrerebbe mai...
lei ha solo paura di perdere il film perfetto che si è creata su misura.
lui preme per incontrarla e lei ha paura di perderlo se gli dirà no.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che forse hai capito male... dipendesse da lei non lo incontrerebbe mai...
> lei ha solo paura di perdere il film perfetto che si è creata su misura.
> lui preme per incontrarla e lei ha paura di perderlo se gli dirà no.


Lo perdo...sicuramente se gli dico di no.......la prima volta che ho evitato si è sentito.....preso in giro...e considera che ne io e ne lui eravamo ai tempi sposati


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ecco esatto allora:
> 
> Dico si per il virtuale...per non ferire...nessuno....anche se secondo me il virtuale è già inteso come tradimento, mi sentirei però meno in colpa......troppo comodo.......
> 
> ...


ma quale vita devi recuperare se non è successo niente?
scusa ma tuo marito è un fantasma o vive con te?
si è accorto di qualcosa o va tutto come sempre?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quale vita devi recuperare se non è successo niente?
> scusa ma tuo marito è un fantasma o vive con te?
> si è accorto di qualcosa o va tutto come sempre?


Non si è mai accorto di nulla, va tutto bene.........lui non pensa affatto una cosa del genere...o che io lo possa tradire......


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Lo perdo...sicuramente se gli dico di no.......la prima volta che ho evitato si è sentito.....preso in giro...e considera che ne io e ne lui eravamo ai tempi sposati


bè. avrebbe anche ragione, in teoria..
in pratica no. visto che nemmeno lui mi sembra un mostro di coerenza..


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quale vita devi recuperare se non è successo niente?
> scusa ma tuo marito è un fantasma o vive con te?
> si è accorto di qualcosa o va tutto come sempre?


Il fatto che mi dici che non è successo nulla, sta cosa mi rincuora.....io mi sento tremendamente in colpa, verso tutti....tranne verso me stessa.......


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Non si è mai accorto di nulla, va tutto bene.........lui non pensa affatto una cosa del genere...o che io lo possa tradire......


come immaginavo... se con tuo marito va tutto bene.. vuol dire che riesci a separare benissimo le due storie...
ci riesci così bene da non voler cambiare le cose..
per te l'altro è solo un film che ti sei fatta tu..


----------



## Old casa71 (11 Aprile 2008)

Ohhhh dimmi dove sei che vengo lì e ti piglio a schiaffoni ..........

ma che ci vuole a troncare porca paletta, ma manco lo conosci, pensa se te lo scopi e poi lui sparisce per sempre senza dirti niente, come fanno in tanti ........ rimedi con il taglio delle vene

insomma siamo coerenti, siamo adulti, non rispondere e toglilo da msn 

scusatemi ma stamani sono acida


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Il fatto che mi dici che non è successo nulla, sta cosa mi rincuora.....io mi sento tremendamente in colpa, verso tutti....tranne verso me stessa.......


scusa ma te lo devo dire io che non è successo niente?
non è successo niente perché questo è solo un film... è tutto nella tua testa...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> come immaginavo... se con tuo marito va tutto bene.. vuol dire che riesci a separare benissimo le due storie...
> ci riesci così bene da non voler cambiare le cose..
> per te l'altro è solo un film che ti sei fatta tu..


Fino ad ora ci sono riuscita.....ma.....non so se incontrandolo e come dice casa nel suo post....trovarmi a letto con lui mi aiuti a separare le due cose....Se mi innamoro realmente poi so cazzi


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ad oggi non capisco perchè tutto questo deve capitarmi......Non posso vivere in tranquillità...Perchè devo avere sempre il pensiero di ciò che fa.....dove si trova...cosa fa nel weekend........Il fine settimana per scelta non ci sentiamo.....poichè sia io che lui siamo sempre impegnati con i nostri compagni.......Quindi...attendo sempre il lunedì per avere qualche notizia....la stessa cosa vale per lui......Tra i due ripeto sono io che mi faccio sentire meno........
> Spesso sogno il nostro incontro......Sogno di vedere i suoi okki........il suo sorriso......Intravedere la sua anima.......Immagino un bacio con lui.......che strana sensazione!!!!!!
> 
> Ieri ero arrivata al punto di finire tutto........Ma dopo la sua telefonata.....tutto si è rimesso in gioco.....Ho sofferto moltissimo......Mi sono mostrata dapprima.....indifferente...ma l'emozione...è risalita come un onda.....mi ha letteralmente travolto.....e quindi sono scivolata per l'ennesima volta......
> ...


Cara okki, se il vostro amore è così grande e dirompente fagli una proposta:separatevi dai vostri compagni, nessuno dei due ha figli, e ricostruite la vostra vita insieme. Perchè no? Cosa vi fermerebbe? Sarebbe il grande amore, finalmente! Pensando a questo, cosa provi? E lui che ti risponderebbe?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ohhhh dimmi dove sei che vengo lì e ti piglio a schiaffoni ..........
> 
> ma che ci vuole a troncare porca paletta, ma manco lo conosci, pensa se te lo scopi e poi lui sparisce per sempre senza dirti niente, come fanno in tanti ........ rimedi con il taglio delle vene
> 
> ...


Casa che ti devo di......ci sto 1,2 ,3 gg e poi alla fine ci risiamo.........Che sei acida l'ho notato....


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Cara okki, se il vostro amore è così grande e dirompente fagli una proposta:separatevi dai vostri compagni, nessuno dei due ha figli, e ricostruite la vostra vita insieme. Perchè no? Cosa vi fermerebbe? Sarebbe il grande amore, finalmente! Pensando a questo, cosa provi? E lui che ti risponderebbe?


MA TU SEI FUORIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII .....Io non voglio lasciare mio marito.........stiamo fuori.........


----------



## Old Confù (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma te lo devo dire io che non è successo niente?
> non è successo niente perché *questo è solo un film..*. è tutto nella tua testa...



Al momento si, e credo che lei lo voglia continuare così per avere il suo svago.....

Ma metti che lo incontra, e presa dalla cosa il "film" gli sfugge di mano?!?
metti davvero che qsto non si fa sentire +....ci vuole 1 attimo a diventare ossessione...come ogni cretinata che segue ad 1 rifiuto!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ohhhh dimmi dove sei che vengo lì e ti piglio a schiaffoni ..........
> 
> ma che ci vuole a troncare porca paletta, ma manco lo conosci, pensa se te lo scopi e poi lui sparisce per sempre senza dirti niente, come fanno in tanti ........ rimedi con il taglio delle vene
> 
> ...


sai qual è il problema?
il problema è che non c'è problema...
lo sa lei e li sa lui..
pensa che nemmeno la moglie di lui ha minimamente sospettato di qualcosa quando ha letto l'sms... secondo te cosa vuol dire?
secondo me vuol dire che anche fra loro le cose vanno alla grande...
è solo un film che si sono girati loro ... ne più ne meno...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai qual è il problema?
> il problema è che non c'è problema...
> lo sa lei e li sa lui..
> pensa che nemmeno la moglie di lui ha minimamente sospettato di qualcosa quando ha letto l'sms... secondo te cosa vuol dire?
> ...


La moglie si è bevuta tutto.......Non sospetta minimamente........Che è un film  tutto nostro è sicuro...cosi come....non abbiamo intaccato i nostri matrimoni.....sia io che lui......


----------



## Old casa71 (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai qual è il problema?
> il problema è che non c'è problema...
> lo sa lei e li sa lui..
> pensa che nemmeno la moglie di lui ha minimamente sospettato di qualcosa quando ha letto l'sms... secondo te cosa vuol dire?
> ...


è una videoteca sto forum.......... film per tutti i gusti

guarda io ci rinuncio ..... non si sona mai visti è lei è già fuori di testa ........ c'ho perso una giornata ieri, se ne era convinta, stamani ha cambiato idea di nuovo

forse dovrei mandarle un bel film di lacrime ...... le mie ..... quelle che ho versato per l'ennesima volta ieri ...... forse capirebbe meglio cosa segue l'euforia che prova ora ......


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Al momento si, e credo che lei lo voglia continuare così per avere il suo svago.....
> 
> Ma metti che lo incontra, e presa dalla cosa il "film" gli sfugge di mano?!?
> metti davvero che qsto non si fa sentire +....ci vuole 1 attimo a diventare ossessione...come ogni cretinata che segue ad 1 rifiuto!!!!


E' chiaro che mi sfugge di mano tutto..........Però penso la lontananza mi aiuti.......Mettiamo il caso che resisto a non farmi prendere......sentimentalmente.........a non intaccare nulla.........Ci possiamo vedere 2 al massimo 3 volte l'anno.....nessuno dei due rinuncia alla sua vita......peraltro vite diversissime tra loro..........


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> è una videoteca sto forum.......... film per tutti i gusti
> 
> guarda io ci rinuncio ..... non si sona mai visti è lei è già fuori di testa ........ c'ho perso una giornata ieri, se ne era convinta, stamani ha cambiato idea di nuovo
> 
> forse dovrei mandarle un bel film di lacrime ...... le mie ..... quelle che ho versato per l'ennesima volta ieri ...... forse capirebbe meglio cosa segue l'euforia che prova ora ......


 
Scusa se sono curiosa, ma perchè...è cosi lacerante la tua relazione?


----------



## Old Confù (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> La moglie si è bevuta tutto.......Non sospetta minimamente........Che è un film  tutto nostro è sicuro...cosi come....non abbiamo intaccato i nostri matrimoni.....sia io che lui......


Infatti, all'inizio credo che una cosa del genere, faccia addirittura da propulsore....


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> MA TU SEI FUORIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII .....Io non voglio lasciare mio marito.........stiamo fuori.........


E credi ceh se lo incontri, fai l'amore con lui (tu, perchè lui ti scopa), ti ritrovi con lui ch enicchia, si fa sentire sempre meno (è matematico, te lo assicuro), tu disperata che andresti pure in paraguay per vederlo ancora, lo cerchi, gli lasci sms disperati, la moglie che ti chiama e ti dice 'brutta stronza, mio marito mi dice che lo importuni,lascialo in pace', il caos totale, non viene fuori anceh con tuo marito la storia e non perdi tutto?
Guarda okki, rassegnati, ci sono donne razionali e stabili e donne più passionali e istintive. tu sei fra quelle e NON SEI ASSOLUTAMENTE IN GRADO DI GESTIRE LA COSA!
Quando capirai questo ne parleremo. Perchè se tu potessi gestirla, se di lui ti intrigasse il profumo o il modo di fare per una scopata ti direi 'figliola vai, e levati l'ossessione'. Ma il problema è che a te non ti passa! Sarà una delusione immane perchè solo i libri sono meglio del film, la vita invece è sempre peggio,e  tu non lo accetterai, ne soffrirai e starai da cani, lui ti tratterà da pezza e tu ti fisserai! Sei già fissata ora, figuriamoci quando lui inizierà a negarsi! Perchè lo farà, contaci!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> La moglie si è bevuta tutto.......Non sospetta minimamente........Che è un film tutto nostro è sicuro...cosi come....non abbiamo intaccato i nostri matrimoni.....sia io che lui......


ecco e allora continua a non intaccarlo... che tanto non cambia niente..


----------



## Old Confù (11 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> è una videoteca sto forum.......... film per tutti i gusti
> 
> guarda io ci rinuncio ..... non si sona mai visti è lei è già fuori di testa ........ c'ho perso una giornata ieri, se ne era convinta, stamani ha cambiato idea di nuovo
> 
> forse dovrei mandarle un bel film di lacrime ...... le mie ..... quelle che ho versato per l'ennesima volta ieri ...... forse capirebbe meglio cosa segue l'euforia che prova ora ......


Ti abbraccio...Stè...mi dispiace!!!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> E' chiaro che mi sfugge di mano tutto..........Però penso la lontananza mi aiuti.......Mettiamo il caso che resisto a non farmi prendere......sentimentalmente.........a non intaccare nulla.........Ci possiamo vedere 2 al massimo 3 volte l'anno.....nessuno dei due rinuncia alla sua vita......peraltro vite diversissime tra loro..........


Tu non vuoi vederlo. Solo non vuoi perderlo e credi che lo perderai se rifiuti.... invece sarà il contrario.... se chiama tanto te, pensa cos'è accaduto a tutte quelle che ti hanno preceduta... abbandonate..... magari ha anche cancellato il numero......


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E credi ceh se lo incontri, fai l'amore con lui (tu, perchè lui ti scopa), ti ritrovi con lui ch enicchia, si fa sentire sempre meno (è matematico, te lo assicuro), tu disperata che andresti pure in paraguay per vederlo ancora, lo cerchi, gli lasci sms disperati, la moglie che ti chiama e ti dice 'brutta stronza, mio marito mi dice che lo importuni,lascialo in pace', il caos totale, non viene fuori anceh con tuo marito la storia e non perdi tutto?
> Guarda okki, rassegnati, ci sono donne razionali e stabili e donne più passionali e istintive. tu sei fra quelle e NON SEI ASSOLUTAMENTE IN GRADO DI GESTIRE LA COSA!
> Quando capirai questo ne parleremo. Perchè se tu potessi gestirla, se di lui ti intrigasse il profumo o il modo di fare per una scopata ti direi 'figliola vai, e levati l'ossessione'. Ma il problema è che a te non ti passa! Sarà una delusione immane perchè solo i libri sono meglio del film, la vita invece è sempre peggio,e tu non lo accetterai, ne soffrirai e starai da cani, lui ti tratterà da pezza e tu ti fisserai! Sei già fissata ora, figuriamoci quando lui inizierà a negarsi! Perchè lo farà, contaci!


Ascolta....ma anche io mi faccio negare....io ho la mia vita....qui......non ho intenzione....di lasciare allo sbando tutto.........


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> è una videoteca sto forum.......... film per tutti i gusti
> 
> guarda io ci rinuncio ..... non si sona mai visti è lei è già fuori di testa ........ c'ho perso una giornata ieri, se ne era convinta, stamani ha cambiato idea di nuovo
> 
> forse dovrei mandarle un bel film di lacrime ...... le mie ..... quelle che ho versato per l'ennesima volta ieri ...... forse capirebbe meglio cosa segue l'euforia che prova ora ......


E comunque tu sei una forte, razionale, che si era imposta, era convinta di non farsi coinvolgere... invece.....
Un bacione.
NB ma non sarebbe meglio chiuderla e soffrire na volta per tutte? BAcio


----------



## Old Angel (11 Aprile 2008)

Sai come andrà a finire, che vi incontrerete finirete a letto, magari se va male lui durerà 15 sec, ma per te sarà stato bellissimo lo stesso  e tu tornerai a casa più incasinata di prima.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tu non vuoi vederlo. Solo non vuoi perderlo e credi che lo perderai se rifiuti.... invece sarà il contrario.... se chiama tanto te, pensa cos'è accaduto a tutte quelle che ti hanno preceduta... abbandonate..... magari ha anche cancellato il numero......


Ma insomma.....di quelle che ha avuto non me ne frega nulla........Io sto parlando di me........E ripeto......prima di vederlo....devo essere sicura di non farmi condizionare sentimentalmente.....se cosi sarà lo incontrerò.......


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ascolta....ma anche io mi faccio negare....io ho la mia vita....qui......non ho intenzione....di lasciare allo sbando tutto.........


MA che cavolo dici? Ti fai negare? E lunedì mattina gli amndi sms strappalacrime 'ti prego chiamami mi manchi' ? Quanti ne manderai quando lui il giorno dopo la scopata non ti chiamerà e troverai il suo cell staccato?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ma insomma.....di quelle che ha avuto non me ne frega nulla........Io sto parlando di me........E ripeto......prima di vederlo....devo essere sicura di non farmi condizionare sentimentalmente.....se cosi sarà lo incontrerò.......


Ma come puoi credere anche solo per un istante che non ti farai condizionare sentimentalmente?
TU SEI GIA' COINVOLTA SENTIMENTALMENTE!!!!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> MA che cavolo dici? Ti fai negare? E lunedì mattina gli amndi sms strappalacrime 'ti prego chiamami mi manchi' ? Quanti ne manderai quando lui il giorno dopo la scopata non ti chiamerà e troverai il suo cell staccato?


MA MI ARRENDO................SONO TROPPO IN PARA!


SONO UNA CONTRADDIZIONE VIVENTE.........


----------



## Old Angel (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> MA MI ARRENDO................SONO TROPPO IN PARA!
> 
> 
> SONO UNA CONTRADDIZIONE VIVENTE.........


Mi spiace un casino, perchè ci vedo la mia storia e tu non hai idea


----------



## Old casa71 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Scusa se sono curiosa, ma perchè...è cosi lacerante la tua relazione?


cara mia sono tutte laceranti le realzioni adulterine .........

perchè vorresti che fosse tuo e al di fuori di quel letto non sarà mai tuo, perchè ogni marito rimane con la mogliettina e gli piace trovare nell'amante quello che non trova a casa ....... e siccome siamo donne stiamo male anche quando, e io ci  sono quasi riuscita, riesci a gestire la cosa con distacco


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Ho ascoltato molti pareri.......Sono stati più quelli al non incontro che all'incontro....

Adesso ho meno di un mese  per decidere.....Mi assumerò tutte le responsabilità della mia scelta,......


Vi farò sapere.....chiaramente.......


Un bacio okki


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> cara mia sono tutte laceranti le realzioni adulterine .........
> 
> perchè vorresti che fosse tuo e al di fuori di quel letto non sarà mai tuo, perchè ogni marito rimane con la mogliettina e gli piace trovare nell'amante quello che non trova a casa ....... e siccome siamo donne stiamo male anche quando, e io ci sono quasi riuscita, riesci a gestire la cosa con distacco


Ma non sono gelosa di sua moglie.....anche io.....sto a letto con un altro no?


----------



## Old Confù (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E credi ceh se lo incontri, fai l'amore con lui (tu, perchè lui ti scopa), ti ritrovi con lui ch enicchia, si fa sentire sempre meno (è matematico, te lo assicuro), tu disperata che andresti pure in paraguay per vederlo ancora, lo cerchi, gli lasci sms disperati, la moglie che ti chiama e ti dice 'brutta stronza, mio marito mi dice che lo importuni,lascialo in pace', il caos totale, non viene fuori anceh con tuo marito la storia e non perdi tutto?
> Guarda okki, rassegnati, ci sono donne razionali e stabili e donne più passionali e istintive. tu sei fra quelle e NON SEI ASSOLUTAMENTE IN GRADO DI GESTIRE LA COSA!
> Quando capirai questo ne parleremo. Perchè se tu potessi gestirla, se di lui ti intrigasse il profumo o il modo di fare per una scopata ti direi 'figliola vai, e levati l'ossessione'. Ma il problema è che a te non ti passa! Sarà una delusione immane perchè solo i libri sono meglio del film, la vita invece è sempre peggio,e  tu non lo accetterai, ne soffrirai e starai da cani, lui ti tratterà da pezza e tu ti fisserai! Sei già fissata ora, figuriamoci quando lui inizierà a negarsi! Perchè lo farà, contaci!


Il sapersela gestire o meno...può anche nn dipendere dalla donna, ma dal periodo, e da come lo vive!!!

Io sono impulsiva e il più delle volte mi faccio prendere, col mio ex di quest'estate, è iniziata come 1 tresca, ma all'inizio nn sapevo che fosse impegnato...la cosa via,via mi ha lacerato il cuore...nonostante tra i 2 fossi sempre io a troncare...finchè lui nn ha lasciato definitivamente la sua ragazza....per poi tradirmi con lei!!!!Io ci sono caduta con tutte le scarpe....

Con l'uomo sposato è diverso, per lo meno è diverso adesso!!!Quando succede qlcosa tra di noi...l'euforia mi accompagna per un pò...ma c'è solo quella...non c'è tristezza...scindo perfettamente lui dalle mie storie reali...e non mi intacca nulla!!!
Ma ripeto, perchè lui, mi ha abituato così...patti chiari, amicizia lunga...momenti in cui per mesi nn ci si sentiva...e tutto quello che sapete...per cui per lui nn ho mai sofferto....Anche se all'inizio ero 1 bel pò fusa....
Ora, io Okki al momento la vedo troppo coinvolta per riuscire a scindere...ed è vero...quando arriveranno i momenti in cui lui nn si farà sentire....perchè ci saranno come in tutte qst storie....

Poi può anche passarlo sto periodo e sbattersene...Ma questo tipo di storie vanno vissute alla pari...quando sarà in grado di viverla così, come 1 parentesi senza seguito, allora...in quel momento sarà pronta se vuole ad incontrarlo!!!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ma non sono gelosa di sua moglie.....anche io.....sto a letto con un altro no?


Guarda, lo incontrerai, già lo sappiamo. Va bene, stai tranquilla, noi ci abbiamo provato.
Dopo, quando lo sentirai distante nove volte su dieci e starai da cani, torna qui, noi ci siamo, anche per consolare.
Ma sappi anche che non si aggiusta tutto con un colpo di bacchetta magica e ci rimetterai, un casino, perchè se c'è un'altra cosa, oltre la sua indifferenza, che posso assicurarti, è che il tuo matrimonio ne risentirà.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Il sapersela gestire o meno...può anche nn dipendere dalla donna, ma dal periodo, e da come lo vive!!!
> 
> Io sono impulsiva e il più delle volte mi faccio prendere, col mio ex di quest'estate, è iniziata come 1 tresca, ma all'inizio nn sapevo che fosse impegnato...la cosa via,via mi ha lacerato il cuore...nonostante tra i 2 fossi sempre io a troncare...finchè lui nn ha lasciato definitivamente la sua ragazza....per poi tradirmi con lei!!!!Io ci sono caduta con tutte le scarpe....
> 
> ...


Quellla che gli ha detto PATTI CHIARI AMICIZIA LUNGA....fino ad ora sono stata io........Lui è sempre...affettuoso...mi cerca sempre.........fa delle piccole rinuncie.......mi aspetta.....sempre....sono io quella che sparisco per settimane e non mi faccio sentire


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Guarda, lo incontrerai, già lo sappiamo. Va bene, stai tranquilla, noi ci abbiamo provato.
> Dopo, quando lo sentirai distante nove volte su dieci e starai da cani, torna qui, noi ci siamo, anche per consolare.
> Ma sappi anche che non si aggiusta tutto con un colpo di bacchetta magica e ci rimetterai, un casino, perchè se c'è un'altra cosa, oltre la sua indifferenza, che posso assicurarti, è che il tuo matrimonio ne risentirà.
> Un abbraccio


E' questa la mia paura.....che il mio matrimonio ne risentirà....ed io non voglio assolutamente


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Guarda, lo incontrerai, già lo sappiamo. Va bene, stai tranquilla, noi ci abbiamo provato.
> Dopo, quando lo sentirai distante nove volte su dieci e starai da cani, torna qui, noi ci siamo, anche per consolare.
> Ma sappi anche che non si aggiusta tutto con un colpo di bacchetta magica e ci rimetterai, un casino, perchè se c'è un'altra cosa, oltre la sua indifferenza, che posso assicurarti, è che il tuo matrimonio ne risentirà.
> Un abbraccio


Sarò egoista....ma è cosi......io penso + a me .....che alla sua relazione.........


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> E' questa la mia paura.....che il mio matrimonio ne risentirà....ed io non voglio assolutamente





okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Sarò egoista....ma è cosi......io penso + a me .....che alla sua relazione.........


Non pensare alla moglie è normale, tanto più che sei impegnata, ma ti peserà sapere che quando vorresti fosse con te è con un'altra..... anche se non sei gelosa di lei, del suo interesse lo sarai!
Il tuo matrimonio non ne risentirebbe se per te fosse una scopata, un gioco. Invece non sei pronta e ti stai facendo forzare la mano da lui che si pone con un aut aut. Se davvero ti vuole aspetterà ancora  un pò. 
Dovresti essere fredda, distaccata.... ma pensi davvero di poterlo essere oggi? 
DOmanda-test: dopo una sua telefonata ricevuta quando sei a casa o sotto al portone, cosa fai immediatamente? E poi?


----------



## Old Confù (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Quellla che gli ha detto PATTI CHIARI AMICIZIA LUNGA....fino ad ora sono stata io........Lui è sempre...affettuoso...mi cerca sempre.........fa delle piccole rinuncie.......mi aspetta.....sempre....sono io quella che sparisco per settimane e non mi faccio sentire



si ma tra me e te, chi pensi che fosse più coinvolta?!?

ma che pensi, che lo abbia mai cercato? In 5 anni nn 1 volta, era lui a capitare dove stavo io...e a "scambiare i numeri" quando ha visto che nn potevamo + incontrarci casualmente!!! All'inizio avrei fatto la qualsiasi...ma lui aveva paura, nel momento in cui ho iniziato a farmi la mia vita...la situazione si è sbloccata!!!

non c'è stato 1 attimo, 1 momento in cui abbia pensato a come sarebbe potuto essere, che mi sono fatta seghe mentali per un msg, o che abbia avuto il bisogno di sentirlo perchè mi mancava la sua voce....

gli voglio 1 bene dell'anima...ma le nostre vite non sono insieme...salvo per qualche volta!!!!

e lui in crisi prima di sposarci c'è entrato, e la moglie ha sospettato qlcosa....siamo anche dello stesso paese...!!!
Ti assicuro che come abbiamo estrapolato solo la parte leggera di questa cosa nn lo so manco io!!!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Non pensare alla moglie è normale, tanto più che sei impegnata, ma ti peserà sapere che quando vorresti fosse con te è con un'altra..... anche se non sei gelosa di lei, del suo interesse lo sarai!
> Il tuo matrimonio non ne risentirebbe se per te fosse una scopata, un gioco. Invece non sei pronta e ti stai facendo forzare la mano da lui che si pone con un aut aut. Se davvero ti vuole aspetterà ancora un pò.
> Dovresti essere fredda, distaccata.... ma pensi davvero di poterlo essere oggi?
> DOmanda-test: dopo una sua telefonata ricevuta quando sei a casa o sotto al portone, cosa fai immediatamente? E poi?


A volte rispondo, a volte no...dipende come sto....Quando rispondo sto benissimo, mi sento euforica.......Quando chiudo al tel con lui riprendo la mia vita normalissima.......niente di +...ma durante tutto il giorno sto euforica perchè l'ho sentito


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> A volte rispondo, a volte no...dipende come sto....Quando rispondo sto benissimo, mi sento euforica.......Quando chiudo al tel con lui riprendo la mia vita normalissima.......niente di +...ma durante tutto il giorno sto euforica perchè l'ho sentito


E dopo averci parlato, euforica come sei, vai da tuo amrito, lo baci e gli chiedi cosa preparate per cena?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E dopo averci parlato, euforica come sei, vai da tuo amrito, lo baci e gli chiedi cosa preparate per cena?


vado da mio marito.....cosi felice.....andiamo spesse volte a cena anche fuori.....daiiiii.......


----------



## Old casa71 (11 Aprile 2008)

io non so' veramente piu' cosa dirti 

le rose che vedi tu hanno tante spine fattelo dire da qui dentro è arrivata prima di te

ci vuoi andare, vacci, lo vuoi scopare, scopatelo, poi dirai avevate ragione e noi saremo qui ........ e tu ritornerai è sai perchè ? perchè sei coinvolta ora, perchè ti renderai conto di aver fatto una stupidata perchè tieni a quello che hai, perchè avrai una vagonata di sensi di colpa .......


----------



## Old Angel (11 Aprile 2008)

Ma ti rendi conto che per quanto tu pensi di conoscerlo lui è perfettamente uno sconosciuto? potrebbe essere uno stupratore di bambini o magari è il tipo che riempie di botte la moglie o chissà che altro....non dirmi non penso che sia così di certo queste cose non te le direbbe.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2008)

secondo me fra un po' apparirà il cartello:
siete vittime di scherzi a parte.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me fra un po' apparirà il cartello:
> siete vittime di scherzi a parte.


Cara anna, il problema grosso è che questa donna non è uno scherzo, ma la realtà non solo sua ma di molte donne come lei, prese dal 'vortice' della passione per uomini inesistenti e incapaci di renderesi conto che non sono in grado di gestire la cosa...... popolo di poeti, navigatori, artisti ed eroi.... non di saggi!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Cara anna, il problema grosso è che questa donna non è uno scherzo, ma la realtà non solo sua ma di molte donne come lei, prese dal 'vortice' della passione per uomini inesistenti e incapaci di renderesi conto che non sono in grado di gestire la cosa...... popolo di poeti, *navigatori*, artisti ed eroi.... non di saggi!


 
..specie su internet e sul MSN, teso'!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> è una videoteca sto forum.......... film per tutti i gusti
> 
> guarda io ci rinuncio ..... non si sona mai visti è lei è già fuori di testa ........ c'ho perso una giornata ieri, se ne era convinta, stamani ha cambiato idea di nuovo
> 
> forse dovrei mandarle un bel film di lacrime ...... le mie ..... quelle che ho versato per l'ennesima volta ieri ...... forse capirebbe meglio cosa segue l'euforia che prova ora ......


Ma se ti è tutto così chiaro adesso ...perché non riesci a salvare te stessa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ma non sono gelosa di sua moglie.....anche io.....sto a letto con un altro no?


Mah per il tuo caso ci sono solo tre possibilità:
a) sei una mitomane (clone o no) che si è inventata tutto e si diverte a vedere i cerchi generati dal sasso che ha gettato
b) sei vera e assolutamente egoista, superficiale e fuori dalla realtà
c) hai gravi problemi di insicurezza e con una storia parallela che credi di tenere (credi, ma non potrai) sotto controllo riesci a tenere sotto controllo il rapporto reale che (evidentemente) così bene non va...Potresti anche solo avere un motorino in garage qualora la fuoriserie si fermasse ...ma rischi che il motorino faccia prendere fuoco alla fuoriserie e di veder bruciare garage e ...casa...


----------



## Old Confù (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mah per il tuo caso ci sono solo tre possibilità:
> a) sei una mitomane (clone o no) che si è inventata tutto e si diverte a vedere i cerchi generati dal sasso che ha gettato
> b) sei vera e assolutamente egoista, superficiale e fuori dalla realtà
> c) hai gravi problemi di insicurezza e con una storia parallela che credi di tenere (credi, ma non potrai) sotto controllo riesci a tenere sotto controllo il rapporto reale che (evidentemente) così bene non va...


Persa, ma per lei l'essere poco gelosa della moglie, può essere anche sintomo del fatto che...
"...la moglie c'era da prima...e quindi è inutile che ne sia gelosa, c'era da prima & ci sarà sempre..." e Okki scinde l'uomo sposato dal tipo che ha la relazione (virtuale) con lei....

oppure....

è convinta davvero che lui, non ami e nn desideri più la moglie, a tal punto da sentirsi superiore e nn temerla!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Persa, ma per lei l'essere poco gelosa della moglie, può essere anche sintomo del fatto che...
> "...la moglie c'era da prima...e quindi è inutile che ne sia gelosa, c'era da prima & ci sarà sempre..." e Okki scinde l'uomo sposato dal tipo che ha la relazione (virtuale) con lei....
> 
> oppure....
> ...


Lui si è sposato che già "conosceva" okki


----------



## Old Confù (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui si è sposato che già "conosceva" okki


 ...e già stava con la futura moglie...
insomma, prima di conoscere Okki...era fidanzato con quella che sarebbe divenuta sua moglie....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ...e già stava con la futura moglie...
> insomma, prima di conoscere Okki...era fidanzato con quella che sarebbe divenuta sua moglie....


Un fidanzamento non è un matrimonio e un matrimonio non è una famiglia...
Sono legami di intensità e responsabilità diverse.
Ho quotato quella frase di Okki perché era breve ...non perché quello fosse il pensiero più importante.
La gelosia è una cosa strana si può non provarla per poco interesse o per troppo interesse non è rilevante.

La sua storia resta imbarazzante per come lei sia tutta concentrata su di sè chiusa nel suo egoismo.


----------



## Old Confù (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un fidanzamento non è un matrimonio e un matrimonio non è una famiglia...
> Sono legami di intensità e responsabilità diverse.
> Ho quotato quella frase di Okki perché era breve ...non perché quello fosse il pensiero più importante.
> La gelosia è una cosa strana si può non provarla per poco interesse o per troppo interesse non è rilevante.
> ...


se è 1 commento generico alle sue vicende ok!!!

io analizzavo proprio la frase...e quindi il concetto di glosia in qsta storia!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mah per il tuo caso ci sono solo tre possibilità:
> a) sei una mitomane (clone o no) che si è inventata tutto e si diverte a vedere i cerchi generati dal sasso che ha gettato
> b) sei vera e assolutamente egoista, superficiale e fuori dalla realtà
> c) hai gravi problemi di insicurezza e con una storia parallela che credi di tenere (credi, ma non potrai) sotto controllo riesci a tenere sotto controllo il rapporto reale che (evidentemente) così bene non va...Potresti anche solo avere un motorino in garage qualora la fuoriserie si fermasse ...ma rischi che il motorino faccia prendere fuoco alla fuoriserie e di veder bruciare garage e ...casa...


 

La seconda che hai detto!
Ma si potrebbe anche dire che è un po´infantile, immatura, romantica e sognatrice. La stessa cosa vale per l'amante virtuale. I due si sposano nello stesso periodo e continuano una relazione adulterina in MSN, robe dell'altro mondo!


Scusa Okki, ma se tuo marito avesse una relazione virtuale con una donna da 3 anni e adesso volesse incontrarla personalmente, come ti sentiresti tu?
Non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi che gli altri facciano a te.
Ecchecevò!!!


----------



## Old flowerkenzo2 (12 Aprile 2008)

*poniamola così*

allora..se ci mettiamo, nei panni dell persona, amata, che ci stà accanto..bhè nn si tenta manco, l'avvicinamento all'idea del tradimento.
La regola o meglio, il buon senso saebbe rimnere accanto all'uomo che ami.
ma siamo esseri umani, ho tradito pure io. mi ha fatto crescere, se ti è utile per maturar capire veraente cosa provi..allora vai


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2008)

*okkidicristallo*

Ti  proporrei alcune cose:

a) rileggiti tutti i tuoi post e valuta quanto siano ondivaghi
b) decidi se vuoi più bene a te stessa o al tuo sedfuttivo e superficiale stato di benessere transitorio che quest'uomo, anche in virtù della SUA convenienza funzionale, ti offre
c) valuta i rischi se la cosa prendesse una piega che non puoi controllare (non mi sembri una persona granitica) e pensa a cosa andresti incontro nell'ambiente domestico
d) se é vero che tu non rischieresti mai il tuo matrimonio, per lui é anche peggio, sei solo una realtà virtuale che nella realtà vera potresti pure essere ingombrante
e) potresti rischiare affetti per qualcosa che una volta palesato potrebbe risurdi a pochi incontri.  Tu conosci il suo biglietto da visita non i suoi difetti, e stai certa che l'inganno di cui gode ora la moglie sarebbe poi lo stesso riservato a te.  Qui lo sappiamo tutti che si mente all'amante esattamente come al/la coniuge!

Valuta questi pro e contro e poi decidi, ma pensando al possibile costo da pagare o da evitare! Certe grandi sensazioni sono spesso dei fuochi fatui.... 
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (12 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Quellla che gli ha detto PATTI CHIARI AMICIZIA LUNGA....fino ad ora sono stata io........Lui è sempre...affettuoso...mi cerca sempre.........fa delle piccole rinuncie.......mi aspetta.....sempre....sono io quella che sparisco per settimane e non mi faccio sentire


 
non lo sai che il sesso ribalta i rapporti di forza tra uomo e donna?!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Aprile 2008)

*OT Stef*

...come va?

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (14 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti proporrei alcune cose:
> 
> a) rileggiti tutti i tuoi post e valuta quanto siano ondivaghi
> b) decidi se vuoi più bene a te stessa o al tuo sedfuttivo e superficiale stato di benessere transitorio che quest'uomo, anche in virtù della SUA convenienza funzionale, ti offre
> ...


Ho evitato di sentirlo.......mi ha kiamata mma non ho risposto...........Sono nella strada giusta?

Un bacio

Okki


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (14 Aprile 2008)

Ho cercato di essere forte.....di non rispondere al celll......Quanto mi è stato difficile.......considerate a casa da sola.....aspettavo la sua telefonata ma non ho risposto.......Poi però sono stata male tutto il giorno.......Ci ho sofferto.....Ho fumato 500000 sigarette......bevuto 800000 caffè.......
La sera sono andata a letto prestissimo......Non mi è neanche venuta voglia di uscire.......di vivere.....

Che fare?.....Soffrire.......soffrire....soffrire..........


Baci

Okki


----------



## Verena67 (14 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ho evitato di sentirlo.......mi ha kiamata mma non ho risposto...........*Sono nella strada giusta?*
> 
> Un bacio
> 
> Okki


per la stazione?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (14 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per la stazione?!
> 
> Bacio!


AH....AH....AH.....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ho cercato di essere forte.....di non rispondere al celll......Quanto mi è stato difficile.......considerate a casa da sola.....aspettavo la sua telefonata ma non ho risposto.......Poi però sono stata male tutto il giorno.......Ci ho sofferto.....Ho fumato 500000 sigarette......bevuto 800000 caffè.......
> La sera sono andata a letto prestissimo......Non mi è neanche venuta voglia di uscire.......di vivere.....
> 
> Che fare?.....Soffrire.......soffrire....soffrire..........
> ...


Non è facile, è dura...ma si può fare se ci si convince che è tempo perso, che non porta da nessuna parte, che si rischia di compromettere il rapporto che si ha (se è gratificante)...

Così come gratifica vedere che ti cerca, che non molla, che forse, se insiste, è perchè qualcosa di vero c'è.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Il peggio verrà quando non ti arriverà più nè uno squillo nè un sms...ti chiederai...ma come è possibile? Così, da un giorno all'altro ha cancellato tutto? E sarai tentata di vedere cosa succede se gli mandi gli auguri di compleanno, se gli fai un ciao (tanto...così...che vuoi che significhio?)...

L'importante è distogliere non solo lo sguardo...ma anche il pensiero, buttandovi a capofitto in altro (lavoro, affetti, amici, interessi ...)

Il tempo...solo quello...e più si riesce a farne passare e più può aiutare ad arrivare al vero distacco...


----------



## Bruja (14 Aprile 2008)

*okkidiscristallo*

Nessuno pretende eroismi.... fai quello che senti giusto e se costasse qualche sofferenza, beh non esistono risultatio seri nella vita che siano gratuiti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## ranatan (14 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ho cercato di essere forte.....di non rispondere al celll......Quanto mi è stato difficile.......considerate a casa da sola.....aspettavo la sua telefonata ma non ho risposto.......Poi però sono stata male tutto il giorno.......Ci ho sofferto.....Ho fumato 500000 sigarette......bevuto 800000 caffè.......
> La sera sono andata a letto prestissimo......Non mi è neanche venuta voglia di uscire.......di vivere.....


Perchè a casa da sola? Tuo marito è via?
Ho solo un consiglio da darti. Non farti vedere in questo stato dall'uomo che hai sposato, se non è un perfetto imbecille e insensibile si accorgerà presto del tuo repentino cambio di umore e si (e ti) farà mille domande.
Se ormai hai deciso di troncare con l'uomo virtuale (e ti auguro di tenere duro...) tieni i tuoi tormenti il più nascosti possibili...
Ciao


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Perchè a casa da sola? Tuo marito è via?
> Ho solo un consiglio da darti. Non farti vedere in questo stato dall'uomo che hai sposato, se non è un perfetto imbecille e insensibile si accorgerà presto del tuo repentino cambio di umore e si (e ti) farà mille domande.
> Se ormai hai deciso di troncare con l'uomo virtuale (e ti auguro di tenere duro...) tieni i tuoi tormenti il più nascosti possibili...
> Ciao


è la cosa piu' difficle quando le lacrine affiorano e non sai come fermarle ........


----------



## ranatan (14 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> è la cosa piu' difficle quando le lacrine affiorano e non sai come fermarle ........


Lo so.
Ci sono passata anche io.


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ci sono passata anche io.


Io sono ad un nuovo giro di boa.........


----------



## ranatan (14 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io sono ad un nuovo giro di boa.........


Cioe?
Ho letto la tua storia e mi sembra di aver capito che tu abbia parlato con tuo marito delle tue insoddisfazioni.
Perchè non ti prendi del tempo per te? Perchè non provi ad allontanarti da entrambi?
Io l'avevo fatto e lo satre da sola con me stessa ti assicuro che mi aveva fatto capire tante cose...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (15 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> è la cosa piu' difficle quando le lacrine affiorano e non sai come fermarle ........


Buongiorno......

Ci siamo appena sentiti.........Non ci riesco.....NON CI RIESCO.....oggi mi sento felice.......la sua voce..........

rischio di diventare una pazza....

Un bacio

OKKI


----------



## ranatan (15 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Buongiorno......
> 
> Ci siamo appena sentiti.........Non ci riesco.....NON CI RIESCO.....oggi mi sento felice.......la sua voce..........
> 
> ...


Hai resistito pochissimo!!


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Hai resistito pochissimo!!


direi niente


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Buongiorno......
> 
> Ci siamo appena sentiti.........Non ci riesco.....NON CI RIESCO.....oggi mi sento felice.......la sua voce..........
> 
> ...


io non resisto a te ......  ora chiedo l'intervento di un ente supremo ........ CHIAMO CHEN 
se esce dalla stanza


----------



## ranatan (15 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> io non resisto a te ...... ora chiedo l'intervento di un ente supremo ........ CHIAMO CHEN
> se esce dalla stanza


Neanche io...però ammetti una cosa..se è vera, è proprio un personaggio...a me ormai è diventata simpatica


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Neanche io...però ammetti una cosa..se è vera, è proprio un personaggio...a me ormai è diventata simpatica


pure a me ........
ma è da crisi isterica .... se fosse mia amica giuro a schiaffi l'avrei già presa


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2008)

Io non capisco come possa fingere che vada tutto bene. Di donne con l'amante è pieno il mondo. Ma lei dice contemporaneamente: che ama il marito, che ama l'amante e non può farne a meno, che vuole una storia di solo sesso......


----------



## ranatan (15 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io non capisco come possa fingere che vada tutto bene. Di donne con l'amante è pieno il mondo. Ma lei dice contemporaneamente: che ama il marito, che ama l'amante e non può farne a meno, che vuole una storia di solo sesso......


Secondo me la realtà è che non si rende conto che è il suo matrimonio a non andare bene...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Secondo me la realtà è che non si rende conto che è il suo matrimonio a non andare bene...


o il pretendere sia l'uno che l'altro


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> o il pretendere sia l'uno che l'altro


ma se pretendesse entrambi lo farebbe con leggerezza: lo incontro, ci vado a letto, stop.
Invece un problema c'è, se non nel matrimonio in lei. Ragazzi, sono 3 anni che questa storia va avanti e lei non ha avuto NESSUN DUBBIO sul marito e il matrimonio, è tutto perfetto, lì..... non è naturale sveglairsi oggi e decidere che non si sa cosa vuole! Al massimo si può capire oggi che qualcosa non funziona!


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io non capisco come possa fingere che vada tutto bene. Di donne con l'amante è pieno il mondo. Ma lei dice contemporaneamente: che ama il marito, che ama l'amante e non può farne a meno, che vuole una storia di solo sesso......


secondo me perchè non c'è ancora andata a letto ..... dopo se le schiarisce tutte le idee non ti preoccupare......


----------



## Bruja (15 Aprile 2008)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se pretendesse entrambi lo farebbe con leggerezza: lo incontro, ci vado a letto, stop.
> Invece un problema c'è, se non nel matrimonio in lei. Ragazzi, sono 3 anni che questa storia va avanti e lei non ha avuto NESSUN DUBBIO sul marito e il matrimonio, è tutto perfetto, lì..... non è naturale sveglairsi oggi e decidere che non si sa cosa vuole! Al massimo si può capire oggi che qualcosa non funziona!


Ecco... é lei che ha un rapporto problematico con i suoi sentimenti e le sue sensazioni.... non ci ha ancora capito granché, e l'errore é pretendere che la frequenza e il "panta rei" le risolvano le questioni!
Bruja


----------



## ranatan (15 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> secondo me perchè non c'è ancora andata a letto ..... dopo se le schiarisce tutte le idee non ti preoccupare......


Può essere...
Comunque cara Okki, la decisione ultima e finale sta solo a te.
Mi sento di darti un consiglio pratico. Se decidi di incontrarlo mi raccomando dillo a qualcuno, ad una tua amica. Lascia detto dove vai...forse sono paranoica e troopo prudente...ma nella vita non si sa mai, se ne sentono di tutti i colori e tu in fondo di questa persona non sai un bel niente. E se ci finisci a letto mi raccomando usa precauzioni...
Un saluto


----------



## Old Angel (15 Aprile 2008)

E' il bello della rete, si incontrano questi grandi amori, personaggi che se incontrati e conosciuti in real 99 su 100 uno non cagherebbe manco di striscio.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> E' il bello della rete, si incontrano questi grandi amori, personaggi che se incontrati e conosciuti in real 99 su 100 uno non cagherebbe manco di striscio.


quoto e riquoto..e se vuoi riquoto ancora


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> E' il bello della rete, si incontrano questi grandi amori, personaggi che se incontrati e conosciuti in real 99 su 100 uno non cagherebbe manco di striscio.


E' la virtu' del virtuale


----------



## Old Confù (15 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è facile, è dura...ma si può fare se ci si convince che è tempo perso, che non porta da nessuna parte, che si rischia di compromettere il rapporto che si ha (se è gratificante)...
> 
> Così come gratifica vedere che ti cerca, che non molla, che forse, se insiste, è perchè qualcosa di vero c'è....
> 
> ...


Concordo...da sicurezza il fatto di resistere mentre lui ti cerca...

Ma se si riesce a far passare un pò di tempo, credo che si possa diventare abbastanza razionali, da poter dimenticare anche chi nn ci cerca...Non sempre la cosa provoca sklero!!!

Okki provare a resistere 1 pò di più no?!?

Credo che sottovaluti troppo la situazione, perchè lui lo ritieni 1 svago al tuo bel matrimonio....Fai attenzione!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2008)

*'ntipatica!*



brugola ha detto:


> quoto e riquoto..e se vuoi riquoto ancora


Con te non ci parlo più!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Con te non ci parlo più!


perchè??? che ho fatto ora???


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> E' il bello della rete, si incontrano questi grandi amori, personaggi che se incontrati e conosciuti in real 99 su 100 uno non cagherebbe manco di striscio.


il fascino dell'ignoto. ........

spezzo una lancia a favore, se una persona è sincera, il virtuale ti permette prima di conoscere lei e poi il suo aspetto fisico...... oggi giorno si da' troppo importanza all'ultimo, il vestito, la macchina, il telefonino ......
io no, ma sento molte ragazze che dicono con quello non ci esco perchè....... e magari sarebbe proprio l'uomo della sua vita....


----------



## Old Angel (15 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> il fascino dell'ignoto. ........
> 
> spezzo una lancia a favore, se una persona è sincera, il virtuale ti permette prima di conoscere lei e poi il suo aspetto fisico...... oggi giorno si da' troppo importanza all'ultimo, il vestito, la macchina, il telefonino ......
> io no, ma sento molte ragazze che dicono con quello non ci esco perchè....... e magari sarebbe proprio l'uomo della sua vita....


Il problema che davanti allo schermo ci si apre veramente troppo, e la cosa che ho notato che in questi casi il corpo non segue ne i pensieri ne i buoni propositi, non è che si raccontano balle ma come dire......beh si racconta solo il meglio, forse anche perchè si vede solo quello di se stessi, il peggio sta agli altri giudicarlo, quindi in chat......semo tutti belli bravi e boni


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Il problema che davanti allo schermo ci si apre veramente troppo, e la cosa che ho notato che in questi casi il corpo non segue ne i pensieri ne i buoni propositi, non è che si raccontano balle ma come dire......beh si racconta solo il meglio, forse anche perchè si vede solo quello di se stessi, il peggio sta agli altri giudicarlo, quindi in chat......semo tutti belli bravi e boni


vero, è verissimo ma non trovi dia l'opportunità di incontrare qualcuno al di fuori dei scontatissimi locali notturni ed enoteche dove i fumi dell'alcool ti fanno fare gli stessi errori?


----------



## Old Angel (15 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> vero, è verissimo ma non trovi dia l'opportunità di incontrare qualcuno al di fuori dei scontatissimi locali notturni ed enoteche dove i fumi dell'alcool ti fanno fare gli stessi errori?


Quello si, ma io sinceramente ci vado assai con i piedi di piombo, la persona preferisco conoscerla dal vivo e valutarla con i miei sensi, purtroppo la chat ti fa saltare questo passo fondamentale, e al momento dell'incontro i sensi li mandi a stendere di brutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ormai ci hai fantasticato troppo.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (15 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Neanche io...però ammetti una cosa..se è vera, è proprio un personaggio...a me ormai è diventata simpatica


grazie mille.....per il simpatica......ma la situazione è complicata........davvvero......domani vi racconterò un particolare 

okki


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Quello si, ma io sinceramente ci vado assai con i piedi di piombo, la persona preferisco conoscerla dal vivo e valutarla con i miei sensi, purtroppo la chat ti fa saltare questo passo fondamentale, e al momento dell'incontro i sensi li mandi a stendere di brutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ariquoto....... il virtuale ti fa' vedere solo quello che vuoi........ idem per il telefono si intenda......


----------



## ranatan (15 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Quello si, ma io sinceramente ci vado assai con i piedi di piombo, la persona preferisco conoscerla dal vivo e valutarla con i miei sensi, purtroppo la chat ti fa saltare questo passo fondamentale, e al momento dell'incontro i sensi li mandi a stendere di brutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' questo che non riesco a capire del virtuale. Come si fa a perdere la testa per una persona che non hai mai incontato, sfiorato, "annusato", guardato negli occhi...
Si possono instaurare dele belle amicizie, delle complicità, provare intesa mentale...ma l'attrazione sessuale come fa a scattare...
Non mi è mai capitato ma forse sono troppo "fisica" e materiale.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' questo che non riesco a capire del virtuale. Come si fa a perdere la testa per una persona che non hai mai incontato, sfiorato, "annusato", guardato negli occhi...
> Si possono instaurare dele belle amicizie, delle complicità, provare intesa mentale...ma l'attrazione sessuale come fa a scattare...
> Non mi è mai capitato ma forse sono troppo "fisica" e materiale.


perchè è anche la testa che da implicazioni sessuali, fascino, sensualità.
Io ne ho incontrati parecchi e veramente pochi si sono rivelati diversi da come li credevo


----------



## Old Angel (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> perchè è anche la testa che da implicazioni sessuali, fascino, sensualità.
> Io ne ho incontrati parecchi e veramente pochi si sono rivelati diversi da come li credevo


Quel tanti immagino che non siano delle vere e proprie relazioni lunghe....la sceneggiata per qualche ora fa parte del gioco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...comunque è il gioco degli amanti...fighi e grandiosi per un paio d'ore delle fetecchie nella realtà.


----------



## Bruja (15 Aprile 2008)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Quel tanti immagino che non siano delle vere e proprie relazioni lunghe....la sceneggiata per qualche ora fa parte del gioco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E dove lo mettiamo il gioco della lusinga?..... quella sensazione che spesso porta a raccontarsi come si vorrebbe essere e spesso non si é.... e parlo sia fisicamente che psicologicamente. L'autogratificazione pilotata...
Esitono perfino persone che intrattengono relazioni pseudo amorose con la clausola del " non ci si vedrà" e si manterrà tutto nel virtuale!!!
E' così accattivante come recita del ruolo che si vuole interpretare.
Oppure si passa subito alla seduzione più smaccata per la volontà di affrancamento attraverso l'attrazione a mezzo foto, cam, esibizioni varie, facilmente osées che certamente non verranno disattese, non fosse per la pura e semplice curiosità di verificare il "reale"?
Poi si passa alla definizione del tipo di rapporto, ma quasi mai, salvo casi eccezionali, si salva da una abbastanza scontata relazione bri-à-brac che tiene fino alla tenuta dell'interesse alla novità.
Nulla da dire, sia chiaro, in fondo siamo nella libera scelta e nel libero arbitrio... e come sempre, ognuno si fa bastare quello che gli/le basta.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Secondo me la realtà è che non si rende conto che è il suo matrimonio a non andare bene...


E soprattutto la sua testa


Ranatan ha detto:


> Può essere...
> Comunque cara Okki, la decisione ultima e finale sta solo a te.
> Mi sento di darti un consiglio pratico. Se decidi di incontrarlo mi raccomando dillo a qualcuno, ad una tua amica. Lascia detto dove vai...forse sono paranoica e troopo prudente...ma nella vita non si sa mai, se ne sentono di tutti i colori e tu in fondo di questa persona non sai un bel niente. E se ci finisci a letto mi raccomando usa precauzioni...
> Un saluto


Quoto perché pure lui non ci sta con la testa oppure è un serial sex o  un serial killer


----------



## Old Viola (16 Aprile 2008)

Chiedo scusa a Okki se approfitto della sua discussione per prenderne spunto.
Di per se' la sua storia, che lei dice complicata, è invece molto semplice, o come avete già detto, comune.

Ripenso all'era "pre.internet" e alle situazioni che pure si creavano all'interno dei gruppi di amici, in genere fra fidanzati.

Era facile sperimentare le stesse sensazioni che prova Okki oggi: frequentando un gruppo di amici ma avendo una relazione stabile c'era sempre il tipo affascinante che magari ci provava proprio con quella impegnata.

Interessante comprendere anche in questo caso le diverse relazioni, non solo fra la ragazza e l'amico, ma anche dell'amico nei confronti del fidanzato ufficiale.

Gelosie, invidie, competizioni.

E lo stesso capita all'inverso, fra donne.

Togliendo le sensazioni "meschine", cosa rimane di un sentimento?

Qual è il rapporto che si crea con la moglie o la fidanzata ufficiiale?
E come giustifica il traditore/la traditrice le sue menzogne nei confronti di una persona che impiega il suo tempo con lui/lei credendo di essere ricambiata?

Non viene mai in mente all'altra che lei stessa potrebbe essere nei panni della moglie o della fidanzata e cos'avrà mai di tanto speciale ma soprattutto di duraturo, che non sia semplicemente il fascino della novità, della trasgressione, della lontananza?

Non parlo ovviamente della passione di qualche mese, che rimane a volte lì congelata e cristallizzata nell'idea del mito perchè non dà nemmeno il tempo di conoscere i reali difetti dell'altro.
Ma di anni passati a idealizzare una persona che di fatto riesce a ingannare.

Non voglio farla tragica, la mia è solo una curiosità.

Un'ipotesi secondo me è quella che si vuole mantenere il contorno, e non la persona.
Un po' come una festa da protrarre il più a lungo possibile pur sapendo che è finita.
Personalmente mi fanno tristezza i presepi dimenticati lì dopo l'epifania solo perchè non si ha il coraggio di dirsi che il natale è finito da un pezzo.

E questi ragazzi che credono nel natale tutto l'anno sono quelli tirati su a suon di telenovele, veline e letterine.
Sono quelli che considerano i film di Muccino come si considererebbe Bergman.

La cosa triste non è tanto che queste coppie che probabilmente i sono sposate per attaccare le fotocopie con le battute di spirito ai semafori disferanno e rifaranno le stesse famiglie, ma che sprecano la loro vita senza sapere chi sono.


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2008)

*Viola*



Viola ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a Okki se approfitto della sua discussione per prenderne spunto.
> Di per se' la sua storia, che lei dice complicata, è invece molto semplice, o come avete già detto, comune.
> 
> Ripenso all'era "pre.internet" e alle situazioni che pure si creavano all'interno dei gruppi di amici, in genere fra fidanzati.
> ...


 
Direi che hai centrato parecchi argomenti che in questo forum vengono ventilati di quando in quando, ma così sono condensati in un unico post.  
L'appiattimento degli interessi personali in generale e la ricerca spasmodica di qualcosa di nuovo esteriore, poiché l'interiore é faticoso da sondare, é una delle risposte chiave...
Non siamo diventato "consumisti" nei sentimenti, siamo solo pigri, ma di quella pigrizia colpevole che affossa anche la nostra capacità di analisi ed autoanalisi per adagiarsi su ciò che é a portata di mano.... o di tentazione!!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (16 Aprile 2008)

Viola ha detto:


> *Sono quelli che considerano i film di Muccino come si considererebbe Bergman*.
> 
> La cosa triste non è tanto che queste coppie che probabilmente i sono sposate per attaccare le fotocopie con le battute di spirito ai semafori disferanno e rifaranno le stesse famiglie, ma che sprecano la loro vita senza sapere chi sono.


Concordo, ma Muccino Jr.  (Silvio) è il meno peggio, sai 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Penso piuttosto a quel criminale di Moccia...

Bacio!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo, ma Muccino Jr. (Silvio) è il meno peggio, sai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buongiorno a tutti.....

Ieri pomeriggio...sono stata al tel con lui per non so quanti minuti, ore......
Che dire.....Nulla di nuovo....nulla....di che......Unica novità ho preso la mia decisione....

L'HO INCONTRERO'.........PER ME NON E' UNO SCONOSCIUTO....PER ME NON E' UN AMICO....PER ME....E' AMICO, AMANTE,AFFASCINANTE.....E PORTA UN BEL SOFFIO DI VITA.......IN QUELLA CHE NELLA REALTA' E' UNA VITA COMPLICATA........FATTA DI PERSONE....EGOISTE...INVIDIOSE....GELOSE......VOGLIO VIVERMI UN MONDO TUTTO MIO CON LUI......LO FACCIAMO GIA'...E NON VOGLIO INTERRROMPERE......NON PRETENDO NULLA, NE IO  NE LUI VOGLIAMO LASCIARE NESSUNO...LA NOSTRA VITA CI STA BENE COSI.....PER COM'E' E CON LE PERSONE...CON CUI VIVIAMO.....MA LA NOSTRA....PASSIONE...CI DA LA FORZA.....DI VIVERE CON UN PIZZICO DI VITALITA' IN PU'.....
QUESTO E' QUELLO CHE MI SENTO DI SCRIVERE......LA SUA IDEA MI OSSESSIONA....LO DESIDERO.....DESIDERO TUTTO DI LUI...........
E'QUESTA LA VERITA'......


OKKI


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.....
> 
> Ieri pomeriggio...sono stata al tel con lui per non so quanti minuti, ore......
> Che dire.....Nulla di nuovo....nulla....di che......Unica novità ho preso la mia decisione....
> ...


bene.
mi raccomando, facci sapere


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bene.
> mi raccomando, facci sapere


 

Certo...ci mancherebbe!!!!!!!Ormai ho deciso.........il mio cuore mi dice questo


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.....
> 
> Ieri pomeriggio...sono stata al tel con lui per non so quanti minuti, ore......
> Che dire.....Nulla di nuovo....nulla....di che......Unica novità ho preso la mia decisione....
> ...



E allora VAI e torna vincitrice PUPA


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora VAI e torna vincitrice PUPA


Spero davvero....di tornare vincitrice.......Del resto...la tentazione....è troppo forte...da combattere...

okki


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Spero davvero....di tornare vincitrice.......Del resto...la tentazione....è troppo forte...da combattere...
> 
> okki


Impegnati, impegnati al massimo ... vedrai che ce la farai


----------



## Old Angel (16 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.....
> 
> Ieri pomeriggio...sono stata al tel con lui per non so quanti minuti, ore......
> Che dire.....Nulla di nuovo....nulla....di che......Unica novità ho preso la mia decisione....
> ...


Auguroni


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Impegnati, impegnati al massimo ... vedrai che ce la farai


Ormai.......incontrarlo per me significa pure...capire......tante cose....capire cosa è lui per me.....In questo momento ti dico che è un piacevolissimo svago


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Ormai.......incontrarlo per me significa pure...capire......tante cose....capire cosa è lui per me.....In questo momento ti dico che è un piacevolissimo svago


Piu che svago e' una sfida, una sfida con te stessa.

Ormai ti sei decisa e allora vvvvvvvvvvvai


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piu che svago e' una sfida, una sfida con te stessa.
> 
> Ormai ti sei decisa e allora vvvvvvvvvvvai


Può anche essere una sfida con me stessa e con tutto......Io vivo il tutto con un sensazione......di pura eccitazione........di follia.......


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2008)

e stai attenta se andate anche al ristorante che non ti resti del prezzemolo tra i denti


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e stai attenta se andate anche al ristorante che non ti resti del prezzemolo tra i denti


Ecco a voi la guastafeste


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e stai attenta se andate anche al ristorante che non ti resti del prezzemolo tra i denti








  Infatti.........


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ecco a voi la guastafeste


 
Fosse solo il prezzemolo....


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ecco a voi la guastafeste


ma no dico seriamente, Sai che in webcam  il prezzemolo non si vede..ma dal vivo è così volgare...


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma no dico seriamente, Sai che in webcam  il prezzemolo non si vede..ma dal vivo è così volgare...


... e se c'ha l'alito pesante?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  dal vivo ovviamente


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e se c'ha l'alito pesante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la vita è piena di incertezze..


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e se c'ha l'alito pesante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarò in tiro perfetto invece.....una gatta.....


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Sarò in tiro perfetto invece.....una gatta.....


ocio che la gatta frettolosa fa i gattini ciechi...


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ocio che la gatta frettolosa fa i gattini ciechi...


 
Dai è un modo di dire


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2008)

e pulisciti per bene le unghie


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e pulisciti per bene le unghie


 
e certo........non so cosa indossare.......vado sul semplice.......


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> e certo........non so cosa indossare.......*vado sul semplice......*.


... e pratico ... aspetta ti chiamiamo l'esperta


LETTRICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (16 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e pratico ... aspetta ti chiamiamo l'esperta
> 
> 
> LETTRICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!


OK......

MA IO VADO SUL SEXY......CHE NE DITE?


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> OK......
> 
> MA IO VADO SUL SEXY......CHE NE DITE?


 
assolutamente si!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> assolutamente si!!!!


OVVIO! ... e che cazz


----------



## Grande82 (16 Aprile 2008)

subito dopo, in preda ai fumi dell'euforia, NON FARE ASSOLUTAMENTE NIENTE! Soprattutto niente di stupido! Come dirlo a tuo marito o chiamarlo per dirgli che lo ami. Ricordati di queste parole, scrivitele. Goditi il momento e se ti serve statti un giorno per i cavoli tuoi, ma non fare cavolate!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.....
> 
> Ieri pomeriggio...sono stata al tel con lui per non so quanti minuti, ore......
> Che dire.....Nulla di nuovo....nulla....di che......Unica novità ho preso la mia decisione....
> ...


*Quanta confusione!*
*Quanto male stai per fare e per farti!*


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Quanta confusione!*
> *Quanto male stai per fare e per farti!*


Ma sarà.....ma non mi importa.....devo vivere questa cosa..........assolutamente...........il rimpianto...di non averlo fatto...mi può distruggere.......Lo so che mi farò, farò....del male...........Ma il mio cuore mi porta solo su questa direzione........

Okki


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> subito dopo, in preda ai fumi dell'euforia, NON FARE ASSOLUTAMENTE NIENTE! Soprattutto niente di stupido! Come dirlo a tuo marito o chiamarlo per dirgli che lo ami. Ricordati di queste parole, scrivitele. Goditi il momento e se ti serve statti un giorno per i cavoli tuoi, ma non fare cavolate!


Subito dopo.......devo stare attenta....a non farmi prendere...da mille...dubbi...paure, euforia........devo vivere quel momento come tale  e basta.......dopo riprendo la mia vita di tutti i giorni.....E' una parentesi........solo una parentesi.......

Un bacio okki


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

*okki*



okkidicristallo ha detto:


> OK......
> 
> MA IO VADO SUL SEXY......CHE NE DITE?


 

uno scafandro e vai sul sicuro.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

bestie, buon giorno.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

*okki*

Voglio vedere se si presenta con una rosa, quella che ti sei messa per avatar.
io, uomo, è il minimo che farei...

ma io so ' io...


Perchè gli uomini sono cosi stronzi che anche quando li inviti detto anche chiaro chiaro in italiano NOn capiscono mai una sega?


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Forse avete ragione a pensare che io sia confusa.....E in realtà lo sono......sono piena di dubbi....di paure.......Però....la sua presenza....mi rianima......Io penso che lui mi fa stare bene......mi aiuta a vivere meglio.......con lui mi sfogo di tutto....di tutto ciò che nella mia vita reale non posso fare.....non mi capirebbe...nessuno....assolutamente nessuno...Per alcuni aspetti solo lui riesce a capirmi....in assoluto.....per tutto....Anche vederlo per un solo istante mi può dare alcune risposte.....risposte...di cui io ho bisogno.....Devo vederlo negli okki.....devo capire....che non mi sono sbagliata.....Non dico di amarlo......pazzamente....ci voglio un sacco di bene.....e per lui provo un attrazione sessuale fortissima.....ma davvero forte....da effetto calamita......La stessa cosa....che prova lui per me......Sicuramente....il nostro incontro sarà fatto anche di passione, magari di sesso......ma il mio cuore credetemi.....mi dice...di andare avanti.....di non fermarmi......
Qualche giorno fa avevo deciso di non vederlo, mi ero fatta negare al tel......con quale risultato.....?Sono stata male per tutto il fine settimana......agitata, esasperata.......Adesso che mancano poche settimane......ho preso la mia decisone.....anche se come molti di voi mi hanno detto.....farò del male agli altri e a me stessa......Mi chiedo perchè?...Nessuno dei due vuole rovinare la famiglia dell'altro.....anzi.......non mi permetterei mai...e poi maiiii,,,,,,,Ci vogliamo solo ritagliare un angolo assoluto per noi......un pezzo di vita,.....un pezzo da condividere.....anche se le nostre vite sono totalmente diverse....siamo gli opposti......Eppure qualcosa ci accomuna.....qualcosa....di...strano,....molti pensano....magari sarà solo il piacere di una scopata.......E chi può dirlo......e se cosi fosse.....Mi chiedo.....E' sempre un momento di vita.....è inutile fare i perbenisti......dire....io non sono materiale a tal punto......Siamo tutti cosi......la nostra mente è preda delle tentazioni......è debole dinanzi alla carne........Non ci ragioniamo più......ci facciamo prendere dalle situazioni......In un mondo fatto alla fine di finti santi......di finto moralismo.......Forse io e lui siamo semplicemente prigionieri di un mondo che manca d'esempio......

Buona giornata

OKKI


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

*ranatan*



Ranatan ha detto:


> E' questo che non riesco a capire del virtuale. Come si fa a perdere la testa per una persona che non hai mai incontato, sfiorato, "annusato", guardato negli occhi...
> Si possono instaurare dele belle amicizie, delle complicità, provare intesa mentale...ma l'attrazione sessuale come fa a scattare...
> Non mi è mai capitato ma forse sono troppo "fisica" e materiale.


 
questo che hai detto è sacrosanto. e dimostra come:

1. l'interlocutore non fa altro che eccitare la nostra fantasia. noi la riempiamo di significati. in uno scritto poi enfatizzzare tutto come vuoi, ma non perchè necessariamente ci sia cattiva fede, ma perchè l'operatzione di chi legge, di chi riceve compie l'operazione è  piu' attiva che mai  atribuendo il significato che desidera per se stessa, e non per quello che è la realtà.

2. il desiderio sex. esiste a prescindere, lo scritto lo attiva.


questo non significa che tutto sia finto e sempre, ma significa che l'incontro fisico porrà tutto, ma proprio tutto su un piano assolutamente diverso, e i conti si riazzereranno e il gioco delle parti sarà finalmente quello reale. base necessaria perchè inizi un qualcosa oppure affondi definitivamente.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Voglio vedere se si presenta con una rosa, quella che ti sei messa per avatar.
> io, uomo, è il minimo che farei...
> 
> ma io so ' io...
> ...


 
E' chiaro che si presenta con una bella rosa rossa......è il minimo


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> questo che hai detto è sacrosanto. e dimostra come:
> 
> 1. l'interlocutore non fa altro che eccitare la nostra fantasia. noi la riempiamo di significati. in uno scritto poi enfatizzzare tutto come vuoi, ma non perchè necessariamente ci sia cattiva fede, ma perchè l'operatzione di chi legge, di chi riceve compie l'operazione è piu' attiva che mai atribuendo il significato che desidera per se stessa, e non per quello che è la realtà.
> 
> ...


Hai detto bene.......capisco incontrandolo......se la cosa può anche affondare definitivamente....magari rimango delusa


----------



## Old Angel (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Hai detto bene.......capisco incontrandolo......se la cosa può anche affondare definitivamente....*magari rimango delusa*


Te l'ho già detto, fosse anche il gobbetto di Notredam un maleducato un puzzone........non rimarrai delusa, sono le controindicazioni di internet


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Forse avete ragione a pensare che io sia confusa.....E in realtà lo sono......sono piena di dubbi....di paure.......Però....la sua presenza....mi rianima......Io penso che lui mi fa stare bene......mi aiuta a vivere meglio.......con lui mi sfogo di tutto....di tutto ciò che nella mia vita reale non posso fare.....non mi capirebbe...nessuno....assolutamente nessuno...Per alcuni aspetti solo lui riesce a capirmi....in assoluto.....per tutto....Anche vederlo per un solo istante mi può dare alcune risposte.....risposte...di cui io ho bisogno.....Devo vederlo negli okki.....devo capire....che non mi sono sbagliata.....Non dico di amarlo......pazzamente....ci voglio un sacco di bene.....e per lui provo un attrazione sessuale fortissima.....ma davvero forte....da effetto calamita......La stessa cosa....che prova lui per me......Sicuramente....il nostro incontro sarà fatto anche di passione, magari di sesso......ma il mio cuore credetemi.....mi dice...di andare avanti.....di non fermarmi......
> Qualche giorno fa avevo deciso di non vederlo, mi ero fatta negare al tel......con quale risultato.....?Sono stata male per tutto il fine settimana......agitata, esasperata.......Adesso che mancano poche settimane......ho preso la mia decisone.....anche se come molti di voi mi hanno detto.....farò del male agli altri e a me stessa......Mi chiedo perchè?...Nessuno dei due vuole rovinare la famiglia dell'altro.....anzi.......non mi permetterei mai...e poi maiiii,,,,,,,Ci vogliamo solo ritagliare un angolo assoluto per noi......un pezzo di vita,.....un pezzo da condividere.....anche se le nostre vite sono totalmente diverse....siamo gli opposti......Eppure qualcosa ci accomuna.....qualcosa....di...strano,....molti pensano....magari sarà solo il piacere di una scopata.......E chi può dirlo......e se cosi fosse.....Mi chiedo.....E' sempre un momento di vita.....è inutile fare i perbenisti......dire....io non sono materiale a tal punto......Siamo tutti cosi......la nostra mente è preda delle tentazioni......è debole dinanzi alla carne........Non ci ragioniamo più......ci facciamo prendere dalle situazioni......In un mondo fatto alla fine di finti santi......di finto moralismo.......Forse io e lui siamo semplicemente prigionieri di un mondo che manca d'esempio......
> 
> Buona giornata
> ...


Okki, lascia perdere questo mondo peccarità, che di esempi ve ne sono fin troppi e tutti superficiali.

Hai fatto bene a decidere di incontrarlo, sto fantasma deve diventare realtà.

I conti con questa li farai nei nei prossimi giorni cara, ora rilassati a vai.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> E' chiaro che si presenta con una bella rosa rossa......è il minimo


ecco tesora, se lo fa è già un minimo sopra la media di imbecilli.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Okki, lascia perdere questo mondo peccarità, che di esempi ve ne sono fin troppi e tutti superficiali.
> 
> Hai fatto bene a decidere di incontrarlo, sto fantasma deve diventare realtà.
> 
> I conti con questa li farai nei nei prossimi giorni cara, ora rilassati a vai.


 
Vado....devo vivere questa realtà una volta e per tutte!!!!!!


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco tesora, se lo fa è già un minimo sopra la media di imbecilli.


Credimi...lo fa davvero.........Non è la prima volta che mi fa dei regali


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Vado....devo vivere questa realtà una volta e per tutte!!!!!!


 
ma quando lo vedi?

viene lui?


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Credimi...lo fa davvero.........Non è la prima volta che mi fa dei regali


 
bene allora.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma quando lo vedi?
> 
> viene lui?


Vado io da lui....per lavoro....mi trovo dalle sue parti.....


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bene allora.


Esattaemente tra un paio di settimane........andrò da lui.......mi sento morire al solo pensiero mi vengono le fitte allo stomaco..........credimi


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Sai chje cosa mi ntenerisce Okki...che ti stai convincendo che non sia la cosa sbagliata e hai una strizza tremenda...sei partita di testa di brutto...ahhh..l'ammore....


Non troppo sexy eh?

è volgare. meglio immaginare cosa c'è.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Esattaemente tra un paio di settimane........andrò da lui.......mi sento morire al solo pensiero mi vengono le fitte allo stomaco..........credimi


 
15 gg 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























ma tu ci arrivi in barella se vai avanti cosi.


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sai chje cosa mi ntenerisce Okki...che ti stai convincendo che non sia la cosa sbagliata e hai una strizza tremenda...sei partita di testa di brutto...ahhh..l'ammore....
> 
> 
> Non troppo sexy eh?
> ...


 

E lo so.........Non troppo sexy....elegante e raffinata come sempre.....il sexy sarà sotto l'abito....


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> 15 gg
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  mi porta direttamente al pronto soccorso!!!!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco tesora, se lo fa è già un minimo sopra la media di imbecilli.


una rosa??? ma che barbonazzi frequentate???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








un fascio di rose e il pagamento della cena previo aperitivo .
tzè


----------



## Old Angel (17 Aprile 2008)

Ditemi quello che volete ma per me...è squallido, non per l'incontro non per le pratiche sessuali o chissà che altro...ma solo per il cornutaccio inconsapevole a casa che non ha libertà di scelta


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2008)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Voglio vedere se si presenta con una rosa, quella che ti sei messa per avatar.
> io, uomo, è il minimo che farei...
> 
> ma io so ' io...
> ...


 
Guarda che stai presumendo un comportamento che presuppone correttezza ed intelligenza.... non ti pare troppo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja

p.s. Vado ad imboscarmi prima che arrivino le prime bordate maschili!!!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Guarda che stai presumendo un comportamento che presuppone correttezza ed intelligenza*.... non ti pare troppo???


 
ma siete fuori??? per una rosa???


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma siete fuori??? per una rosa???


Dai .....rosa non rosa...sinceramente...mi interessa poco.........Voglio solo lui


Okki


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2008)

*okkidicristallo*

Vorrei farti una domanda seria  che potrebbe snebbiare un poco la tua situaziione: in questa storia quanta attrazione, quanto amor proprio e quanta paura di perdere "il treno occasionale" c'é e vincola le tue scelte?
La sensazione é che, se pure legittimamente, tu ti stia facendo trasportare da una passionalità che mi auguro ti dia risposte equivalenti alle tue aspettative.
Non voglio gufare ma non vorrei che questo entusiasmo unilaterale diventi oimprudente e poi pià che appagarti diventi un pagamento ad usura.
Comunque ti auguro che tutto si realizzi secondo quello che tu ti aspetti!
Bruja


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vorrei farti una domanda seria che potrebbe snebbiare un poco la tua situaziione: in questa storia quanta attrazione, quanto amor proprio e quanta paura di perdere "il treno occasionale" c'é e vincola le tue scelte?
> La sensazione é che, se pure legittimamente, tu ti stia facendo trasportare da una passionalità che mi auguro ti dia risposte equivalenti alle tue aspettative.
> Non voglio gufare ma non vorrei che questo entusiasmo unilaterale diventi oimprudente e poi pià che appagarti diventi un pagamento ad usura.
> Comunque ti auguro che tutto si realizzi secondo quello che tu ti aspetti!
> Bruja


La paura di perdere il treno occasionale è davvero tanta.......è vncola chiaramente le mie scelte......Speriamo bene...non ho intenzione di perdere questo treno!


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> La paura di perdere il treno occasionale è davvero tanta.......è vncola chiaramente le mie scelte......Speriamo bene...non ho intenzione di perdere questo treno!


ma quand'è il fatidico incontro??


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma quand'è il fatidico incontro??


L'incontro è previsto metà maggio .........


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> L'incontro è previsto metà maggio .........


pechè così tardi???


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> pechè così tardi???


 
Vado per motivi di lavoro.....è l'occasione e la scusa adatta per assentarmi un pò di ggiorni


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Aprile 2008)

spero tu non te ne pentirai........ ma non si puo' vivere con i fantasmi per casa.....
onestamente penso che tu stai prendendo il diretto per cacciarti in un sacco di casini .... speriamo bene
rimango in attesa della metà di maggio .......


----------



## Old okkidicristallo (17 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> spero tu non te ne pentirai........ ma non si puo' vivere con i fantasmi per casa.....
> onestamente penso che tu stai prendendo il diretto per cacciarti in un sacco di casini .... speriamo bene
> rimango in attesa della metà di maggio .......


Lo so casa..........i tuoi consigli mi rimbombano sempre in testa.....ma credimi......forse sarà anche il diretto della mia infelicità.....ma devo prenderlo.


----------



## ranatan (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Lo so casa..........i tuoi consigli mi rimbombano sempre in testa.....ma credimi......forse sarà anche il diretto della mia infelicità.....ma devo prenderlo.


Ciao Okki. 
Vedo che la tua decisione l'hai presa. Meglio così, almeno ti togli da questo limbo...
Mi spiace ma non riesco ad essere contenta per te.
Concordo con Casa...penso che ti stia mettendo in un casino più grande di te e di voi.
In ogni modo...in bocca al lupo per tutto!

Saluti


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che stai presumendo un comportamento che presuppone correttezza ed intelligenza.... non ti pare troppo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hai ragione.esagero le aspettative come sempre.



raga...frequentarci tra noi crotale, non so se è meglio o peggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ci alimentiamo che è un piacere.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma siete fuori??? per una rosa???


 
cazzarona, non è la rosa, ma è l'attenzione, lo sforzetto. è un momento in cui lei sarà tesa come un filo di acciaio e una rosa farebbe piacere.

la confezione di un qualcosa che potrebbe essere tutto come potrebbe essere niente, in questo contesto come in tanti altri la fa la differenza.

tu mi dirai che è un gesto inutile, quello che conta è altro...e sono d'accordo...ma partendo dal presupposto che :

1. altro non c'è. almeno non ancora.


2. è un gesto educato, _gentile,_ e a nessuna, in qualsiasi circostanza fa schifo.

3. Favorosce la comunicazione iniziale che sarà sicuramente abitata da un profondo imbarazzo da parte di lei.

insomma....ma che cavolo...ma si chiede troppo?


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> spero tu non te ne pentirai........ ma non si puo' vivere con i fantasmi per casa.....
> onestamente penso che tu stai prendendo il diretto per cacciarti in un sacco di casini .... speriamo bene
> rimango in attesa della metà di maggio .......


 
casa, ci sta già, meglio affrontarli dal live.


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cazzarona, non è la rosa, ma è l'attenzione, lo sforzetto. è un momento in cui lei sarà tesa come un filo di acciaio e una rosa farebbe piacere.
> 
> la confezione di un qualcosa che potrebbe essere tutto come potrebbe essere niente, in questo contesto come in tanti altri la fa la differenza.
> 
> ...


no aspetta micia...io penso che le donne si stiano disabituando  davvero troppo alle attenzioni normalissime degli uomini.
Questo ha una conoscenza virtuale da anni con okki...ora che si incontrano si dovrebbe commuore o intenerire perchè si presenta con una rosa???
ma dai....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no aspetta micia...io penso che le donne si stiano disabituando  davvero troppo alle attenzioni normalissime degli uomini.
> Questo ha una conoscenza virtuale da anni con okki...ora che si incontrano si dovrebbe commuore o intenerire perchè si presenta con una rosa???
> ma dai....


quoto


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

è come quando un uomo ti apre la portiera o ti lascia il passo..cazzo..tutte sbalordite e intenerite...ohhh ma è sempre stato così!! e se non è così non stai con un signore


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no aspetta micia...io penso che le donne si stiano disabituando davvero troppo alle attenzioni normalissime degli uomini.
> Questo ha una conoscenza virtuale da anni con okki...ora che si incontrano si dovrebbe commuore o intenerire perchè si presenta con una rosa???
> ma dai....


 
Brugo, tu pensi che le donne si stiano disabituando alla educazione?

io penso che i costumi si stiano abituando alla cafoneria mentale, alla non educazione dei sentimenti..e la mancanza di una rosa o di un cardo non è che la conseguente mortificazione di tutta una serie di attenzioni che dovrebbero convergere verso l'attenzione dell'altro.

é un elemento assolutamente formale, hai ragione, ma puo', e sottolineo puo' essere indicativo di quella attenzione che oramai si è persa per tutto cio' che non è fruibile immediatamente  cotto e mangiato.

Io ci credo a queste cose, che non sono " passi prima tu dalla porta o prima io" ma all'atteggiamento.che si puo' esprimere ANCHE attraverso questo.

Non  è che io mi commuova davanti ad una rosa, o al passo che mi si offre, ma lo noto, lo osservo, perchè a mia volta mi impegno e mi da piacere nel menifestralo verso gli altri, siano di sesso maschile come feminile. ora credo di essermi spiegata meglio.

non è futile bon ton, di quello me ne impippo, perchè se poi mi va di ruttare in salotto con le persone giuste lo faccio..e mi diverto... ma in certe circostanze lo trovo necessario se c'è attenzione per chi vai ad accogliere. e questa è una di quelle, anche se s i conoscono, per modo di dire, da duecento secoli.

Io a quello stronzo di coinquilino ricordo che i fiori li mettevo anche a tavola dopo 10 anni..avresti rigettato tu?


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> casa, ci sta già, meglio affrontarli dal live.


si in effetti ....... niente da eccepire forse anche io nei suoi panni lo farei.....
diciamo che è già molto presa ora ......... non so' come si gestirà questo uragano di sensazioni con un matrimonio che va' bene......


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è come quando un uomo ti apre la portiera o ti lascia il passo..cazzo..tutte sbalordite e intenerite...ohhh ma è sempre stato così!! e se non è così non stai con un signore


ah ma allora lo vedi che d'accordo come ?

ma che cacchio mi fai fare sforzi


----------



## Old casa71 (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah ma allora lo vedi che d'accordo come ?
> 
> ma che cacchio mi fai fare sforzi


basta che non lo faccia per 10 volte e poi non lo fa' piu'....... senno' alla fine preferisco che non lo faccia


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> si in effetti ....... niente da eccepire forse anche io nei suoi panni lo farei.....
> diciamo che è già molto presa ora ......... non so' come si gestirà questo uragano di sensazioni *con un matrimonio che va' bene*......


su questo avrei i miei dubbi.........
e non perchè tradisce, sia chiaro, ma perchè cerc ain lui qualcosa di cui ha bisogno e ch e non trova nel matrimonio e non può farne a meno..... non mi pare un mtrimonio che va bene....direi appena sufficiente....


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> basta che non lo faccia per 10 volte e poi non lo fa' piu'....... senno' alla fine preferisco che non lo faccia


 
cara casa..qui mi sa che siamo abituate al minimo sindacale.

almeno io


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> su questo avrei i miei dubbi.........
> e non perchè tradisce, sia chiaro, ma perchè cerc ain lui qualcosa di cui ha bisogno e ch e non trova nel matrimonio e non può farne a meno..... non mi pare un mtrimonio che va bene....direi appena sufficiente....


 


già... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma queste cose servono anche per fare i conti...se la testa non si vuole continuare a seppelirla sotto la sabbia della paura.


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Brugo, tu pensi che le donne si stiano disabituando alla educazione?
> 
> *io penso che i costumi si stiano abituando alla cafoneria mentale*, alla non educazione dei sentimenti..e la mancanza di una rosa o di un cardo non è che la conseguente mortificazione di tutta una serie di attenzioni che dovrebbero convergere verso l'attenzione dell'altro.
> 
> ...


micio cazzona mia adorata...non ho parlato di formalità ma di normali attenzioni che da secoli e secoli accompagnano i gesti degli uomini nei confronti delle donne.
E' chiaro che lo noti..che vuol dire??? 
è anche questo atteggiamento che fa proliferare la cafoneria mentale , quello di non rendersi conto che sarebbe da notare se *non *si presentasse con un fiore.
Non parlo di formalità, ma della natura intrinseca di un signore per il quale è normale essere delicato e premuroso con la sua donna.
E stupirsi che lo sia secondo me aiuta a far scomparire la bellezza e normalità di quel gesto


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> Vado per motivi di lavoro.....è l'occasione e la scusa adatta per assentarmi un pò di ggiorni


 
giorni?!?!?
INCONTRI UN ESTRANEO PER GIORNI?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma che c'avete nella testa?!?!?

Bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (17 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> su questo avrei i miei dubbi.........
> e non perchè tradisce, sia chiaro, ma perchè cerc ain lui qualcosa di cui ha bisogno e ch e non trova nel matrimonio e non può farne a meno..... non mi pare un mtrimonio che va bene....direi appena sufficiente....


Uno/a potrebbe fare i salti mortali per la propria compagno/a ma tanto non basterebbe mai....quando prude prude......ormai si agisce tipo serial Killer un pezzo qua un pezzo la e ti costruisci il partner perfetto......senza impegno però ne.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> micio cazzona mia adorata...non ho parlato di formalità ma di normali attenzioni che da secoli e secoli accompagnano i gesti degli uomini nei confronti delle donne.
> E' chiaro che lo noti..che vuol dire???
> è anche questo atteggiamento che fa proliferare la cafoneria mentale , quello di non rendersi conto che sarebbe da notare se *non *si presentasse con un fiore.
> Non parlo di formalità, ma della natura intrinseca di un signore per il quale è normale essere delicato e premuroso con la sua donna.
> E stupirsi che lo sia secondo me aiuta a far scomparire la bellezza e normalità di quel gesto


ma cazzona morevole che sei, ma appunto!!! ma lo vedi che stiamo dicendo le stesse cose?

ripsondi a questa domanda, se uno ti porta un cazzo di fiore o non te lo porta...lo noti oppure no?

p


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2008)

okkidicristallo ha detto:


> La* paura di perdere il treno occasionale è davvero tanta*.......è vncola chiaramente le mie scelte......Speriamo bene...non ho intenzione di perdere questo treno!


 
ma quale treno?!??

lontano, sposato?! Sposata tu?

Ma va va....poi ti aspettiamo qui a piangere...al primo sms saltato (e succederà presto vedrai).

Almeno di' le cose come stanno. Muori di noia e questa è una distrazione. Vivitela consapevolmente, ma senza sogni rosa, please, che sno destinati a divenire incubi!

Auguri!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> pechè così tardi???


 
lui ha il calendario occupato, sai com'è, stando sulle chat...


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma cazzona morevole che sei, ma appunto!!! ma lo vedi che stiamo dicendo le stesse cose?
> 
> ripsondi a questa domanda, se uno ti porta un cazzo di fiore o non te lo porta...lo noti oppure no?
> 
> p


se non me lo porta lo considero un buzzurro .
se me lo porta lo ringrazio e lo apprezzo ma non mi sciolgo troppo , perchè sono abituata a riceverli e perchè sono educata così


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lui ha il calendario occupato, sai com'è, stando sulle chat...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> se non me lo porta lo considero un buzzurro .
> se me lo porta lo ringrazio e lo apprezzo ma non mi sciolgo troppo , perchè sono abituata a riceverli e perchè sono educata così


 
ecco...ohhhhh....

è un buzzurro.


che poi tu  sia abituata, Brava..ti vuoi bene.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Uno/a potrebbe fare i salti mortali per la propria compagno/a ma tanto non basterebbe mai....quando prude prude......ormai si agisce tipo serial Killer un pezzo qua un pezzo la e ti costruisci il partner perfetto......senza impegno però ne.


sono d'accordo, non dico che dipenda dal compagno, ma lei non lo vive come un prurito!
Ci sono persone che tradiscono per voglia di novità, di complicità, di sesso, per fuga dalla realtà.
E ci sono persone che tradiscono perchè, come okki,non possono fare altrimenti per non perdere il loro gioco che è anche soffio vitale per loro, una cosa rrinunciabile, che fa stare bene come il matrimonio non fa.
I primi tradiscono con serenità e tornano a casetta,e, se non sono scoperti, tutto ok. I secondi rischiano di rovinarsi la vita.
Giochino, secondo te okki è dei primi o dei secondi?


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco...ohhhhh....
> 
> è un buzzurro.
> 
> ...


non abbastanza, credimi


----------



## Old Angel (17 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, non dico che dipenda dal compagno, ma lei non lo vive come un prurito!
> Ci sono persone che tradiscono per voglia di novità, di complicità, di sesso, per fuga dalla realtà.
> E ci sono persone che tradiscono perchè, come okki,non possono fare altrimenti per non perdere il loro gioco che è anche soffio vitale per loro, una cosa rrinunciabile, che fa stare bene come il matrimonio non fa.
> I primi tradiscono con serenità e tornano a casetta,e, se non sono scoperti, tutto ok. I secondi rischiano di rovinarsi la vita.
> * Giochino, secondo te okki è dei primi o dei secondi?*


Per come è nata la cosa sicuramente dei secondi, spero per lei che dopo questo incontro non cominci il declino come è successo a me.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Giochino, secondo te okki è dei primi o dei secondi?


ne parleremo ancora tra tre anni....e nel mentre lei butta nel cesso (stando poi rigorosamente da sola come un cane...perché lui allora tirerà fuori i VALORI che lo spingono a rimanere in famiglia, sant'uomo...) il suo matrimonio...come tante fanno e hanno fatto....

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ne parleremo ancora tra tre anni....e nel mentre lei butta nel cesso (stando poi rigorosamente da sola come un cane...perché lui allora tirerà fuori i VALORI che lo spingono a rimanere in famiglia, sant'uomo...) il suo matrimonio...come tante fanno e hanno fatto....
> 
> Bacio!


no, no, lui i valori li ha già tirati fuori!
E' per qullo che non si sono ancora visti!
Lui le ha detto 'se ti vedo ti salto addosso, MA sappi che io la mia vita non la mollo, quindi se non ti sta bene non ci sentiamo più' E siccome lei vuole sentirlo (attenzione, sentirlo, non vederlo davvero), si adatta a vederlo e farci sesso alle sue condizioni, anche perchè il matrimonio non va poi così male, ma SA (e noi meglio di lei) che per lei non è solo una trombata.
Quello che non sa è che , siccome per lui lo è, finirà con lui che si nega o si fa sentire solo ogni tanto e lei che soffre pene d'amore e si dà della stupida perchè non ha ascoltato quelle premesse (la famiglia non la mollo) ma ha creduto che dietro tante attenzioni ci fosse un grande e travolgente amore che avrebbe abbattuto le barrire razionali della famiglia......
Se la racconta, per riassumere!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non abbastanza, credimi


per amarci davvero dovremmo convertire i nostri orientamenti sex 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e mo' l'ho detta.


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per amarci davvero dovremmo convertire i nostri orientamenti sex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non credo che i nostri orientamenti sessuali siano importanti nella mancanza/o carenza di affetto verso noi stessi.
però se li cambi mi inviti a cena e ti presenti con un fascio di fresie?


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ne parleremo ancora tra tre anni....e nel mentre lei butta nel cesso (stando poi rigorosamente da sola come un cane...perché lui allora tirerà fuori i VALORI che lo spingono a rimanere in famiglia, sant'uomo...) il suo matrimonio...come tante fanno e hanno fatto....
> 
> Bacio!


 




e se nel cesso il suo matrimonio ci fosse già arrivato?

e per paura di entrambi di affrontare facessero finta di nulla?


Lasciamo perdere il signore che incontrerà..quello dovrebbe essere per okki un pretesto per capire che l'allarme sta già suonando...e dovrebbe avere l'umilità di :

1. parlarne al suo compagno. per ravanare su quello che manca nella relazione per fare un passo avanti.

2. levare dallo schermo il signore in questioneche rappresenta un pretesto per evadere dalla responsabilità personale di prendere il matrimonio e scuoterlo di brutto...

3. vedere l'effeto che sortisce parlandone al marito...che se è di orecchio buono, dovrebbe ascoltare attivamente.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non credo che i nostri orientamenti sessuali siano importanti nella mancanza/o carenza di affetto verso noi stessi.
> però se li cambi mi inviti a cena e ti presenti con un fascio di fresie?


 
hai ragione.l'amore per noi stesse non centrano coi nostri orientamenti.


se cambio rotta, sarai informata.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lui ha il calendario occupato, sai com'è, stando sulle chat...


 
BOOOONA:.stai boona...zitta e a cuccia


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2008)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> BOOOONA:.stai boona...zitta e a cuccia


 
Ma insomma per una volta che Verena dice una verità che é meglio del VERBO... tu la zittisci!!!  Mi stai diventando buonista? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma insomma *per una volta che Verena dice una verità che é meglio del VERBO...* tu la zittisci!!! Mi stai diventando buonista?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
verena ci becca spesso e non usa giri di parole


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma insomma per una volta che Verena dice una verità che é meglio del VERBO... tu la zittisci!!! Mi stai diventando buonista?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

no..è che non le voglio togliere il piacere di sbottare per bene tra 15 giorni, quando farà piu male ancora 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vipera de viperis


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> verena ci becca spesso e non usa giri di parole


apponto


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2008)

*Bruja, Micio, Brugola*



brugola ha detto:


> verena ci becca spesso e non usa giri di parole


 
graazie! (a tutte e tre) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Voi si che mi capite


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no..è che non le voglio togliere il piacere di sbottare per bene tra 15 giorni, quando farà piu male ancora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
così mi piaci 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Tra crotale ci si intende


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2008)

*Pimpe*



Verena67 ha detto:


> così mi piaci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi sto attrezzando per il veleno formato spray.... anche azzannare sta cominciando a diventare pericoloso,  venire a contatto con il sague di certi soggetti non è sempre prudente.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

